# Commencal Meta 29



## fauXpa5 (16. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Hab es gerade bei Instagram gesehen und hier nichts dazu gefunden. Hab schon lange drauf gewartet.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bhozo-IhWXQ/


----------



## zymnokxx (3. Mai 2018)

Könnte mein nächste Rad werden.... Mal auf die genauen Daten warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fauXpa5 (7. Mai 2018)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Könnte mein nächste Rad werden.... Mal auf die genauen Daten warten


Fand es auch interessant. Ich kann mich nicht mehr genau an die Zahlen und die Quelle erinnern, aber ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass es schon ein Enduro wird. Sprich im Bereich um 170mm Federweg. Daher bin ich wieder raus. Aber es bleibt ja trotzdem zu vermuten, dass es auch eine AM/Trial Variante geben wird, die für mich dann auch wieder interessant wäre.


----------



## fauXpa5 (10. Mai 2018)

Dieses Wochenende ist das Bike live in action bei der EWS zu sehen.
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bil8L_Nhx12/?taken-by=commencalbikes


----------



## fauXpa5 (2. Juni 2018)

Darauf hab ich gewartet. Meta TR 29 https://www.google.de/amp/s/singlet...ook-commencal-meta-tr-29-british-edition/amp/


----------



## fauXpa5 (5. Juni 2018)

Da ist es.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BjplVYGhKh6/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=ctleu4mojax7


----------



## fauXpa5 (2. Juli 2018)

Na endlich https://www.commencal-store.de/PBCPPlayer.asp?ID=1964901
Das Meta TR 29 kann vorbestellt werden.


----------



## frittenullnull (3. Juli 2018)

"Was nennen wir Trail?
Ein Bike für echte MTB-Trails, was nicht unbedingt im Hochgebirge oder Bikeparks gefahren wird. "

klick ich auf das video darüber wird im bikepark dem bike die sporen gegeben  was denn nu?


----------



## frittenullnull (3. Juli 2018)

stimmt der stack von 607 mm beim XL rahmen?


----------



## Jakten (3. Juli 2018)

Hui... Mein Meta V4 muss noch mindestens ein Jahr halten ... Auch wenn es in den Fingern juckt


----------



## Ramend (9. Juli 2018)

Bei enduro Mtb ist ein erster Test draußen vom neuen 29er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marte8888 (5. August 2018)

Hat schon jemand bestellt?


----------



## thomas.hoeer (6. August 2018)

Bin am überlegen, habe aber noch mein Meta v4 was ich dann verkaufen muss, vielleicht ein Projekt für den Winter.
Möchte dann aber nur den Rahmen und alles selbst aufbauen.


----------



## Barcode (8. August 2018)

Ich habe mir den Rahmen heute bestellt. Dämpfer habe ich einen X2 bereitliegen. Bin mal gespannt ob der Rahmen wirklich im Oktober kommt.


----------



## fauXpa5 (8. August 2018)

Barcode schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Rahmen heute bestellt. Dämpfer habe ich einen X2 bereitliegen. Bin mal gespannt ob der Rahmen wirklich im Oktober kommt.


AM oder TR?


----------



## Barcode (9. August 2018)

Hab den AM Rahmen in Größe „s“ und Brushed bestellt. Ein X2 Factory und Fox 36 Fit4 mit 160 mm Federweg liegen schon bereit. Huber Büchsen für den Dämpfer muss ich noch Ordern. Bis auf Laufräder und Steuersatz liegt eigentlich schon alles bei mir rum.

Soll als Panzer aufgebaut werden, daher werden die Komponenten wohl eher robust als leicht. Gabel wird dann vielleicht noch auf 170 mm aufgepumpt


----------



## 4Stroke (19. August 2018)

Haben die da nicht die Preise vertauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (5. Oktober 2018)

Hat schon jemand ein Meta 29 bestellt? 

Ich finde das Bike richtig gut, optisch.....alles andere kann ich nicht beurteilen leider...  

Gruß Marco


----------



## Barcode (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe einen Rahmen vor einer gefühlten ewigkeit bestellt, das war Anfang August. Leider ist der Liefertermin von Oktober auf Dezember verschoben worden...
Dafür scheine ich den einzigen Meta AM 29 Rahmen in Brushed und Größe "S" zu bekommen 

Hab seit ewigkeiten alles bereit liegen für den Aufbau, daher wünsche ich mir den Dezember herbei.


----------



## Hoschiii (21. Oktober 2018)

Habe vor knapp 2 Wochen das "Team" Komplettrad in XL bestellt. Liefertermin auch im Dezember. Bin sehr gespannt...


----------



## andiandi734 (23. Oktober 2018)

Hoschiii schrieb:


> Habe vor knapp 2 Wochen das "Team" Komplettrad in XL bestellt. Liefertermin auch im Dezember. Bin sehr gespannt...



Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist? Ich habe mir auch das Team in XL bestellt. 188cm und 90cm SL


----------



## Hoschiii (25. Oktober 2018)

andiandi734 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist? Ich habe mir auch das Team in XL bestellt. 188cm und 90cm SL



bin 1.90m groß. SL weiß ich gerade nicht.


----------



## Ege23 (2. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin stark an dem Meta 29 Team interessiert. 

Ich habe aber eine Frage und hoffe jemand kann mir hier weiterhelfen. 

Ich komme mit den Geometriedaten nicht ganz klar. 

Die Testberichte des Meta (Mtb News und weitere von Mitte diesem Jahres) sprechen immer von einem sitzwinkel von 66 grad, wenn ich mir nun die Geometriedaten vom 2019 anschaue steht da nun 76 grad. 

Hat sich da soviel getan zum neuen Modell oder versteh ich da was nicht richtig. Wäre für eine Erklärung sehr dankbar.


----------



## fauXpa5 (2. November 2018)

Ege23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin stark an dem Meta 29 Team interessiert.
> 
> Ich habe aber eine Frage und hoffe jemand kann mir hier weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das AM 29 meinst.
Ich habe mal kurz den mtb-news Test und den Enduro Mtb Mag Test angeguckt. Da steht wirklich 66 Grad Sitzwinkel. Ist seltsam. Ich vermute einfach, dass eine fehlerhafte Tabelle die Commencal bereit gestellt hat copy+paste in den Artikel übernommen wurde.


----------



## Ege23 (2. November 2018)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das AM 29 meinst.
> Ich habe mal kurz den mtb-news Test und den Enduro Mtb Mag Test angeguckt. Da steht wirklich 66 Grad Sitzwinkel. Ist seltsam. Ich vermute einfach, dass eine fehlerhafte Tabelle die Commencal bereit gestellt hat copy+paste in den Artikel übernommen wurde.


 

Ja ich meine das Meta AM 29 Team 2019. 
Ich interessiere mich sehr dafür - okay es ist fast entschieden mir eines zu holen aber der Winkel ist ja mal fast 10
Grad weniger als sonst bei einem Enduro und das hat mich schon sehr verwundet. Und als ich mir die Geometriedaten vom 2019 auf der Homepage angesehen habe, sind es dann wieder die 76 grad. 

Deshalb meine Frage. Aber deine Antwort hilft mir weiter - vielen Dank.


----------



## fauXpa5 (2. November 2018)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es 66 Grad sind. Und wie du bereits sagst steht auf der Commencal Seite 76 Grad. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich in den Tests, die ja relativ frühzeitig nach Veröffentlichung des Bikes erschienen sind, um einen Fehler handelt. Auch nur eine Vermutung ist meine Begründung, warum der Fehler in mehreren Tests vorkommt.

Keine Ahnung, ob sowas hier funktioniert, aber vielleicht kann der Autor, @Gregor , Licht ins Dunkle bringen?!


----------



## andiandi734 (2. November 2018)

Ege23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin stark an dem Meta 29 Team interessiert.
> 
> Ich habe aber eine Frage und hoffe jemand kann mir hier weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...



66 grad ist in dem Fall der reale Sitzrohrwinkel und 76 der effektive Sitzrohrwinkel. Uns interessiert nur der effektive. Die Test schreiben ja alle das man super integriert auf dem Bike sitzt und eine perfekte uphill Position hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ege23 (2. November 2018)

andiandi734 schrieb:


> 66 grad ist in dem Fall der reale Sitzrohrwinkel und 76 der effektive Sitzrohrwinkel.



Ah perfekt - und danke


----------



## Ege23 (2. November 2018)

Super Antwort - vielen Dank nochmal @andiandi734 

Noch was anderes: vorbestellen kann man schon und lieferbar ist das Bike ab Dezember? Diejenigen die schon bestellt haben - habt ihr schon einen genaueren Liefertermin ?


----------



## 4Stroke (2. November 2018)

Gibt es irgendwo Bilder vom Meta 29 mit XL Rahmen?


----------



## Ege23 (2. November 2018)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo Bilder vom Meta 29 mit XL Rahmen?



Auf der Homepage sind gute Bilder zum vergrößern. Evtl helfen die dir weiter


----------



## 4Stroke (2. November 2018)

Ege23 schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage sind gute Bilder zum vergrößern. Evtl helfen die dir weiter



Zeigen jedoch nicht das Bike mit XL Rahmen . Ging mir um die Rahmemgröße, nicht XL Bilder .


----------



## Ege23 (2. November 2018)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Zeigen jedoch nicht das Bike mit XL Rahmen . Ging mir um die Rahmemgröße, nicht XL Bilder .



Oh man, ich schreib heut nichts mehr. Bei mir kommt nur Blödsinn raus.


----------



## clemestino (3. November 2018)

Ab heute steht 7. Dezember als Liefertermin.
Habe grad Größe m bestellt


----------



## FastFabi93 (3. November 2018)

clemestino schrieb:


> Ab heute steht 7. Dezember als Liefertermin.
> Habe grad Größe m bestellt



AM oder TR ?
Ich sehe bei beiden weiterhin nur Dezember 2018.


----------



## 4Stroke (3. November 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> AM oder TR ?
> Ich sehe bei beiden weiterhin nur Dezember 2018.



AM bei Grösse M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemestino (3. November 2018)

Das am Team in m und l


----------



## FastFabi93 (3. November 2018)

Ach so, ihr seid bei Kompletträdern


----------



## andiandi734 (4. November 2018)

Mahlzeit! Darf ich euch fragen für was ihr denn euer Meta AM 29 so missbrauchen werdet? Vollgas bergab, (Vollgas) den Berg hinauf, Bike-Park oder gar für einen Ausflug mit der Familie?  "All Mountain" ist für mich ein sehr weiter Begriff und da es vorerst mein einziges Bike im Stall sein soll, bin ich mir unschlüssig ob es mit seinen über 16KG (XL) auch wirklich das "AM" im Namen verdient?!


----------



## fauXpa5 (5. November 2018)

andiandi734 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit! Darf ich euch fragen für was ihr denn euer Meta AM 29 so missbrauchen werdet? Vollgas bergab, (Vollgas) den Berg hinauf, Bike-Park oder gar für einen Ausflug mit der Familie?  "All Mountain" ist für mich ein sehr weiter Begriff und da es vorerst mein einziges Bike im Stall sein soll, bin ich mir unschlüssig ob es mit seinen über 16KG (XL) auch wirklich das "AM" im Namen verdient?!



Je nachdem wo das Einsatzgebiet bei dir liegt ist das TR vielleicht die bessere Wahl. Bei mir zumindest wäre das eindeutig der Fall. Das AM scheint mir deutlicher bergab orientiert zu sein und für mich überdimensioniert. Ich würde behaupten, dass das AM deutlich spezieller ist und das TR der bessere Allrounder in deutschen, nicht-alpinen Gefilden. Wenn es in Richtung Downhill und Bikepark geht wird das AM besser geeignet sein.


----------



## clemestino (8. November 2018)

Für längere Touren würde ich wahrscheinlich auch zum Tr greifen. Aber 40km/1000 hm touren sollten auch mit dem am gehen.


----------



## fauXpa5 (12. November 2018)

Gerade bei Instagram gesehen, dass das AM jetzt anscheinend lieferbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (12. November 2018)

Rahmengewicht angeblich 3,6kg ohne Dämpfer


----------



## andiandi734 (14. November 2018)

Hoi miteinander,
hat jemand ne Ahnung warum das Meta am 29 Team auf einmal nicht mehr in XL zu bekommen sein soll? Zumindest ist es von der Internetseite verschwunden.


----------



## Ege23 (16. November 2018)

andiandi734 schrieb:


> Hoi miteinander,
> hat jemand ne Ahnung warum das Meta am 29 Team auf einmal nicht mehr in XL zu bekommen sein soll? Zumindest ist es von der Internetseite verschwunden.



Weil alle XL Rahmen vorbestellst sind. Sie erwarten Anfang des Jahres eine neue Lieferung. Genaues Datum können Sie jedoch noch nicht mitteilen


----------



## Barcode (17. November 2018)

andiandi734 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit! Darf ich euch fragen für was ihr denn euer Meta AM 29 so missbrauchen werdet?



Bike-Urlaub (Shuttleunterstützt) und Bikepark. Hab mir vor einer gefühlten Ewigkeit (August) nen Rahmen bestellt. Wird dann mit Fox 36 und X2 aufgebaut (liegt schon alles bereit). Dazu dicke Reifen, ne Zee Bremsanlage und GX Antrieb. Damit sollte ich auf einen 16 kg Panzer kommen, mit dem ich wohl eher nicht meine 1400 HM Touren fahren möchte.

Für "gemütliche" Sachen und Enduro Touren habe ich noch ein Bronson.


----------



## Hoschiii (3. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin, ehrlich gesagt, etwas ungeduldig und frage mich wann mein Meta wohl kommt.

Weiß jemand wann die für Dezember zugesagten Räder ca. ausgeliefert werden?


----------



## clemestino (3. Dezember 2018)

Meins war auch für Dezenber geplant, kam aber schon Ende November!


----------



## fauXpa5 (3. Dezember 2018)

clemestino schrieb:


> Meins war auch für Dezenber geplant, kam aber schon Ende November!


Fotos bitte


----------



## clemestino (4. Dezember 2018)

Bitteschön!


----------



## Barcode (4. Dezember 2018)

Ahhhh, da hat jemand schon eins! Kannst du vielleicht mal schauen was für Dämpferbuchsen verbaut sind? Habe nur nen Rahmen bestellt und verwirrende Infos erhalten. Die obere Büchse ist mit 20x10 klar. Die untere Büchse Stand Ende August noch mit 15x10 im Tech Sheet. Hier die Antwort von Commencal.

„Für die untere Aufnahme wird gar nichts weiter benötigt, auch keine DU-Buchse! (Durchmesser des Bolzens sind 15 mm).“

Ich kann mir einfach nicht Vorstellen, dass ein Bolzen mit 15 mm Durchmesser „trocken“ direkt im Dämpferauge läuft 

Zur Lieferzeit habe ich Ende September folgendes erhalten.
„Nächstes Woche kommen die bikes in den Container und sind dann ca eine Woche später auf dem Schiff. Die Überfahrt dauert dann in der Regel 6 Wochen. Somit sind wir dann im Dezember.“


----------



## clemestino (4. Dezember 2018)

Schaue ich heute Abend mal nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschiii (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe gerade mal bei Commencal nachgefragt.

Mein für Dezember zugesagtes Meta kommt erst in KW 4/19.


----------



## Barcode (7. Dezember 2018)

Bei so einer Nachricht überlege ich über eine Stornierung nach...

Ich werde mich wohl auch nochmal bei Commencal melden müssen. 
Ende August lag der Liefertermin bei Oktober. Ich sollte zwar nicht überrascht sein, bin aber grad dennoch verärgert.


----------



## fauXpa5 (7. Dezember 2018)

Barcode schrieb:


> Bei so einer Nachricht überlege ich über eine Stornierung nach...
> 
> Ich werde mich wohl auch nochmal bei Commencal melden müssen.
> Ende August lag der Liefertermin bei Oktober. Ich sollte zwar nicht überrascht sein, bin aber grad dennoch verärgert.


Würde mir mit Sicherheit ähnlich gehen. Bei anderen Versendern ist es jedoch genau so und wäre daher auch keine Alternative. Weiß nicht, ob das Trost spendet, aber wenn es dann endlich soweit ist, freut man sich neben dem geilen Bike ja auch über die Geldersparnis gegenüber Händlerbikes.


----------



## FastFabi93 (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin gerade froh, dass ich mir doch das Last bestellt habe.
Geht's bei dir um ein AM oder TR ? @Hoschiii
Rahmen oder Komplettbike ?


----------



## Hoschiii (7. Dezember 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Geht's bei dir um ein AM oder TR ? @Hoschiii
> Rahmen oder Komplettbike ?



Geht um ein Meta AM 29 Team Komplettrad in XL.

Mir ist bei Bestellung Anfang Oktober geschrieben worden, dass für Dezember noch 2 verfügbar wären.


----------



## fauXpa5 (7. Dezember 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade froh, dass ich mir doch das Last bestellt habe.


Off-Topic: Das Glen?
Auch sehr interessantes Bike. Zumal die Jungs von Last bei mir um die Ecke angesiedelt sind.


----------



## FastFabi93 (7. Dezember 2018)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Off-Topic: Das Glen?
> Auch sehr interessantes Bike. Zumal die Jungs von Last bei mir um die Ecke angesiedelt sind.



Jup, der Rahmen ist Mittwoch angekommen. 
Ne Ecke teurer aber dafür kein Pressfit und etwas passendere Geo


----------



## Barcode (7. Dezember 2018)

Der Liefertermin für meinen Rahmen liegt aktuell auf Ende Dezember. Damit glaube ich nicht mehr daran, dass ich das Bike dieses Jahr noch aufbaue.
Ist für mich doppelt ärgerlich, da ich gerade Knieprobleme habe und somit gut schrauben könnte.



clemestino schrieb:


> Schaue ich heute Abend mal nach.



Hast du dir die Dämpferaufnahme schon anschauen können?


----------



## Kilonewton (8. Dezember 2018)

Barcode schrieb:


> Ahhhh, da hat jemand schon eins! Kannst du vielleicht mal schauen was für Dämpferbuchsen verbaut sind? Habe nur nen Rahmen bestellt und verwirrende Infos erhalten. Die obere Büchse ist mit 20x10 klar. Die untere Büchse Stand Ende August noch mit 15x10 im Tech Sheet. Hier die Antwort von Commencal.
> 
> „Für die untere Aufnahme wird gar nichts weiter benötigt, auch keine DU-Buchse! (Durchmesser des Bolzens sind 15 mm).“
> 
> ...



An der unteren Aufnahme bewegt sich ja nix, dann brauchts auch keine Buchse oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemestino (9. Dezember 2018)

Ja habe ich. Kam aber erst gestern zum schauen. Da scheint keine Büchse drin zu sein. Nur geschraubt.


----------



## Barcode (9. Dezember 2018)

Alles klar, danke dir. Dann kann ich ja das zweite Gleitlager aus meinem Dämpfer drücken.
Leider muss ich noch 4 Wochen warten bis ich meine Kiste zusammenbauen kann


----------



## Hoschiii (11. Dezember 2018)

Hat einer Interesse an einem Meta AM 29 Team in XL mit Liefertermin Ende Januar? 

Werde meine Bestellung stornieren.


----------



## Ege23 (11. Dezember 2018)

Hoschiii schrieb:


> Hat einer Interesse an einem Meta AM 29 Team in XL mit Liefertermin Ende Januar?
> 
> Werde meine Bestellung stornieren.



Ja ich 

Kannst mir gern eine pn schicken


----------



## Nurmi92 (12. Dezember 2018)

clemestino schrieb:


> Bitteschön!



hast du es mal gewogen? würd mich interessieren auf welches gewicht es tatsächlich kommt.


----------



## clemestino (13. Dezember 2018)

16,2 kg mit vyron und Pedalen und noch mit Schläuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (13. Dezember 2018)

clemestino schrieb:


> 16,2 kg mit vyron und Pedalen und noch mit Schläuchen.


Akzeptables Gewicht mit Stahlfederdämpfer und Alukomponenten...


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Dezember 2018)

Barcode schrieb:


> Ist für mich doppelt ärgerlich, da ich gerade Knieprobleme habe und somit gut schrauben könnte.


Naja... so ein Aufbau dauert ja nur ein paar Stunden. Ärgerlich ist das mit dem Warten aber dennoch. Mir wurde mein Absolute Black Kettenblatt für die neue XTR Kurbel für Anfang Dez. zugesagt, jetzt muss ich bis Januar warten. Ich ärger mich total, wie ich mich fühlen würde, wenn ich auf einen Rahmen warten müsste, möchte ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Dezember 2018)

Wird 2019 nochmal ein neuer Bestand an xl bikes kommen?
Sind ja alle ausverkauft bis auf die günstige Variante.


----------



## Ege23 (15. Dezember 2018)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wird 2019 nochmal ein neuer Bestand an xl bikes kommen?
> Sind ja alle ausverkauft bis auf die günstige Variante.



Ja werden Anfang des Jahres geliefert. Ein genauerer Termin konnten sie nicht nennen aber lt. einer E-Mail von vor 2 Wochen kommen wieder welche rein


----------



## andiandi734 (18. Dezember 2018)

Neue Meta AM's und TR's sind Vorbestellbar. Das Meta AM 29 Singnature Brushed finde ich ja mal richtig abgefahren!


----------



## andiandi734 (20. Dezember 2018)

Barcode schrieb:


> Hab den AM Rahmen in Größe „s“ und Brushed bestellt. Ein X2 Factory und Fox 36 Fit4 mit 160 mm Federweg liegen schon bereit. Huber Büchsen für den Dämpfer muss ich noch Ordern. Bis auf Laufräder und Steuersatz liegt eigentlich schon alles bei mir rum.
> 
> Soll als Panzer aufgebaut werden, daher werden die Komponenten wohl eher robust als leicht. Gabel wird dann vielleicht noch auf 170 mm aufgepumpt


Servus Barcode! Hast du den Rahmen mittlerweile bekommen? Ist der Rahmen reines gebürstetes Aluminium, oder wurde da im nachhinein noch ein Schutzlack aufgetragen?


----------



## Barcode (21. Dezember 2018)

Mein Rahmen wurde leider immer noch nicht geliefert...
Letzte Aussage von Commencal war, dass er am 28.12. kommt. Da im nächsten Satz stand, dass ich ihn Anfang Januar bekommen soll, denke ich mal, dass er ende Dezember erstmal ins Lager kommt.

Sofern mich der Rahmen tatsächlich noch erreicht (bevor ich noch nen anderen kaufen), werde ich dir gerne Rückmeldung geben.


----------



## Tommelly (22. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Habe mir auch einen Rahmen in L bestellt. 28.12. kommt er bei Commencal an, anfangs Januar werden die Rahmen ausgliefert. Die Deckschicht vom Rahmen ist wohl glanz: habe mich betr. Schutzfolie erkundigt und der Herr meine, matte Folie auf glänzender Oberfläche sei nicht so chic...


----------



## Tommelly (22. Dezember 2018)

andiandi734 schrieb:


> Neue Meta AM's und TR's sind Vorbestellbar. Das Meta AM 29 Singnature Brushed finde ich ja mal richtig abgefahren!


Gefällt!  In etwa so baue ich mein Bike auf. Mit schwarzer Fox 36, XTR 4Kolben-Bremsen, Syntace Rädern... Habe den Steuersatz mit 5 mm Offset geordert, hoffe das wirkt sich nicht negativ aus


----------



## Deleted 324116 (23. Dezember 2018)

Tommelly schrieb:


> Hallo Habe mir auch einen Rahmen in L bestellt. 28.12. kommt er bei Commencal an, anfangs Januar werden die Rahmen ausgliefert. Die Deckschicht vom Rahmen ist wohl glanz: habe mich betr. Schutzfolie erkundigt und der Herr meine, matte Folie auf glänzender Oberfläche sei nicht so chic...


Boahhh.... mach das nicht. Da hat der Herr Commencal recht. Genauso wie glänzende Folie auf matter Oberfläche. Invisiframe hat die passende Folie in matt und glänzend für das Meta29 und Fox 36 im Angebot. Ist halt kein Schnäppchen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommelly (23. Dezember 2018)

cpflugb schrieb:


> Boahhh.... mach das nicht. Da hat der Herr Commencal recht. Genauso wie glänzende Folie auf matter Oberfläche. Invisiframe hat die passende Folie in matt und glänzend für das Meta29 und Fox 36 im Angebot. Ist halt kein Schnäppchen.....



Nee, ich habe noch 3M Folie die ich selber zuschneide oder plotte. Habe ich beim Meta Power anfangs Jahr auch so gemacht. Hatte für einen Kollegen bei Commencal angefragt: scheinbar soll es ab Januar ein Universal-Kit Klebefolie für die Bikes geben (nicht mehr modellspezifisch).


----------



## Tommelly (23. Dezember 2018)

cpflugb schrieb:


> Boahhh.... mach das nicht. Da hat der Herr Commencal recht. Genauso wie glänzende Folie auf matter Oberfläche. Invisiframe hat die passende Folie in matt und glänzend für das Meta29 und Fox 36 im Angebot. Ist halt kein Schnäppchen.....


Aber danke für den Tipp! Kannte invisiFrame noch nicht


----------



## Barcode (23. Dezember 2018)

Bei meinen Carbonflitzern sehe ich Schutzfolie ein.
Mein letzter Alurahmen in Raw hat aber nix bekommen. Mein Grund für ein Rahmen in Raw, ist einfach dass ich auf nichts aufpassen muss. Draufsetzten und losfahren, in den Wald schmeißen, wieder draufsetzten und mir nie Gedanken über Lackschäden machen.

Hab auch eine schwarze 36er bereit liegen, der X2 ist "leider" golden... passt net ganz zur schwarzen Sattelstütze, aber der Dämpfer war halt vorhanden.


----------



## Deleted 324116 (24. Dezember 2018)

Barcode schrieb:


> Bei meinen Carbonflitzern sehe ich Schutzfolie ein.
> Mein letzter Alurahmen in Raw hat aber nix bekommen. Mein Grund für ein Rahmen in Raw, ist einfach dass ich auf nichts aufpassen muss. Draufsetzten und losfahren, in den Wald schmeißen, wieder draufsetzten und mir nie Gedanken über Lackschäden machen.
> 
> Hab auch eine schwarze 36er bereit liegen, der X2 ist "leider" golden... passt net ganz zur schwarzen Sattelstütze, aber der Dämpfer war halt vorhanden.


......bist du dir sicher, dass bei dem Rahmen kein Lack drauf ist? Ich sollte mich schon arg täuschen wenn das ein klassischer „raw“ ohne beschichteter bzw. mit Klarlack lackierte Oberfäche sein sollte. Ich bin der Meinung da ist Klarlack drauf und die Decals sind drunter. Anfang 2019 wissen wir es dann sicher


----------



## Barcode (26. Dezember 2018)

Wird sich zeigen. Bei Klarlack ist es mir aber auch ziemlich egal. Das wird ein Bike für härtere Geschichten. Das darf dann auch so aussehen.


----------



## Tommelly (26. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Tommelly (26. Dezember 2018)

Glanz


Tommelly schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 808233 Anhang anzeigen 808234 Anhang anzeigen 808235 Anhang anzeigen 808236


----------



## FastFabi93 (26. Dezember 2018)

Tommelly schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 808233 Anhang anzeigen 808234 Anhang anzeigen 808235 Anhang anzeigen 808236



Einmal wiegen, bitte


----------



## Tommelly (26. Dezember 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Einmal wiegen, bitte


12.5 MB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (27. Dezember 2018)

Sind die Zeiten der Lieferangaben (feb 2019) bei commencal recht verlässlich?


----------



## Tommelly (27. Dezember 2018)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Sind die Zeiten der Lieferangaben (feb 2019) bei commencal recht verlässlich?


Kann das nur aus meiner Sicht erläutern: hatte im Frühjahr ein MetaPower geordert und das kam wie versprochen.


----------



## benzinkanister (27. Dezember 2018)

Is das ein TR?


----------



## Tommelly (27. Dezember 2018)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Is das ein TR?


 Ich nehme an es ist ein AM.


----------



## Barcode (29. Dezember 2018)

Mein Rahmen scheint doch tatsächlich am 28.12. bei Commencal angekommen zu sein. Ich habe nämlich um 22 Uhr eine Nachricht erhalten, dass der Rahmen zum Versand bereit gemacht wird. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Deleted 324116 (29. Dezember 2018)

Barcode schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen scheint doch tatsächlich am 28.12. bei Commencal angekommen zu sein. Ich habe nämlich um 22 Uhr eine Nachricht erhalten, dass der Rahmen zum Versand bereit gemacht wird. Fingers Crossed.


Ich auch!!! Dann wird der Rahmen wohl demnächst geliefert.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kilonewton (31. Dezember 2018)

Puh, ich hab vor 4 Tagen bestellt und Liefertermin ist der 22.2. Aber ich steig eh nich aufs mtb wenns kälter als 10 Grad ist


----------



## Barcode (4. Januar 2019)

Nach der Versandbenachrichtigung ist es schier nicht auszuhalten bis das neue Spielzeug kommt.
Vor allem, wenn die Sendungsverfolgung sagt, dass das Paket seit 2 Tagen in einem Verteilzenter der französischen Post liegt 

Bin leider nicht für meine Geduld bekannt


----------



## Tommelly (4. Januar 2019)

Geht mir genauso! Bin jeweils wie auf Nadeln wenn ich was bestellt habe  Nächste Woche soll meine Lieferung raus gemäss Commencal. Habe jeweils ein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich bei den Jungs nachfrage... Aber die machen einen guten Job  und antworten zeitnah


----------



## Bene2405 (4. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr 2 Rahmen bestellt und Sie "hingen" auch 2 Tage in nem französischen Postzentrum. War meistens aber nur das Tracking was etwas hing, auf einmal gings dann sehr schnell  Lieferung war aber auch in die Schweiz.


----------



## Barcode (4. Januar 2019)

Ich kenne die Geschichte auch in Deutschland, da bleiben meine Pakete gerne mal in Günzburg hängen.
Hab einfach gehofft, dass ich den Rahmen am Wochenende noch aufbauen kann, hab eh nix vor und noch Urlaub. Nächste Woche wieder arbeiten, keiner da, wenn Pakete kommen usw...


----------



## Bene2405 (4. Januar 2019)

Günzburg . . . das Propain`sche Bermudadreieck  Ich drück die Daumen das es noch ankommt


----------



## spunkt (4. Januar 2019)

Mein Rahmen kam heute an


----------



## Tommelly (4. Januar 2019)

Welchen hast du bestellt? Raw?


----------



## Barcode (5. Januar 2019)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Günzburg . . . das Propain`sche Bermudadreieck  Ich drück die Daumen das es noch ankommt



Ein Kenner 
Bei mir sind ein Tyee und Tyee CF Rahmen im Günzburg hängen geblieben. Aber auch noch andere Dinge.



spunkt81 schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen kam heute an



Kam der Rahmen mit DHL oder einem anderen Unternehmen? DHL ist bei mir heute schon durch.
Laut Sendungsverfolgung und der übersetzung aus dem französischen ist mein Rahmen in Deutschland und im Transit. Mehr bekomme ich aktuell nicht raus.
Werde dann aus Frust heute schonmal die Laufräder auf Tubeless umbauen.


----------



## spunkt (5. Januar 2019)

Das weiß ich gar nicht genau - Habe das Paket nicht angenommen. Kam wohl mit einer Spedition. Kam allerdings auch mit einem großen Karton, weil ich noch Gabel und Dämpfer mitbestellt habe.

PS: Habe einen Raw-Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHRc (7. Januar 2019)

Weiß jemand ob die 2019 Komplettbikes aktuell lieferbar sind?


----------



## Ege23 (7. Januar 2019)

DHRc schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob die 2019 Komplettbikes aktuell lieferbar sind?


Das steht doch auf der Homepage welche lieferbar sind.


----------



## DHRc (7. Januar 2019)

Ich kann da nichts sehen,deshalb frage ich.


----------



## spunkt (7. Januar 2019)

PS: Leicht ist die Kiste nicht - Rahmen in M mit Kettenstrebenschutz, Rahmenschutz am Unterrohr, Hinterachse und Schaltauge: 3850g


----------



## Tommelly (8. Januar 2019)

spunkt81 schrieb:


> PS: Leicht ist die Kiste nicht - Rahmen in M mit Kettenstrebenschutz, Rahmenschutz am Unterrohr, Hinterachse und Schaltauge: 3850g


Hast du hierzu Vergleichswerte anderer Rahmen? (Alu und Karbon)


----------



## benzinkanister (8. Januar 2019)

spunkt81 schrieb:


> PS: Leicht ist die Kiste nicht - Rahmen in M mit Kettenstrebenschutz, Rahmenschutz am Unterrohr, Hinterachse und Schaltauge: 3850g


TR oder AM?

Gruß


----------



## spunkt (8. Januar 2019)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> TR oder AM?
> 
> Gruß



AM in Raw


----------



## pommes1981 (8. Januar 2019)

Servus,

eventuell könnten auch andere AM Besitzer mal den Rahmen nachwiegen? Eventuell in Größe L? 

Ich finde das Gewicht von 3850g in Größe M ganz schön heftig und schreckt mich derzeit ein wenig ab.

Überlege auch mir das 29 AM in Raw in L aufzubauen, aber ich denke <15kg mit Stahlfederdämpfer wird dann kostentechnisch schwierig. Mein Helius AM, Größe L, wiegt 3380g mit Schraubachse, und das Ding ist wirklich ein Panzer mit 1.5" Steuerrohr (OK, ist noch 26").


----------



## Kilonewton (8. Januar 2019)

Mir geht das gerade auch so, ich bin jetzt kein Gewichtsfetischist aber ein TR in XL wird sicherlich nicht unter 4kg wiegen. Das ist schon eine Hausnummer für ein 130mm Trailbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommelly (8. Januar 2019)

pommes1981 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> eventuell könnten auch andere AM Besitzer mal den Rahmen nachwiegen? Eventuell in Größe L?
> 
> ...


Ich denke auch auch mit grösserem Budget kriegst du das Bike (mit Stahlfeder) nicht unter 15Kg hin... Habe mir das betr. Gesamtgewicht auch lange überlegt, zumal mein altes Nomad 3 nur 13 Kg wog. Da ich aber mit dem META eher Freeride-Touren mit Bahn oder Shuttle Unterstützung mache, spielt das Gewicht eine untergeordnete Rolle. Mehr als 1000 Höhenmeter pedaliere ich wohl nicht aus eigener Kraft


----------



## Barcode (8. Januar 2019)

Bin selten so froh und gefrustet gewesen, wo ich ein neues Bike zusammengebaut habe.
Mein Rahmen (Raw, Größe S, 3700 gr.) kam heute auch endlich an. Hab dann schnell die wichtigsten Sachen drangesteckt, Sattelstütze rein, drauf gesetzt und frustriert gewesen. Das Sitzrohr ist zwar nur mickrige 400 mm, aber das bringt mir nichts, wenn ich die Sattelstütze dank des Knick nicht weit genug einschieben kann...
Meine 74 cm Schrittlänge bei 1,63, m reicht da leider nicht. Weiß grad nicht wie Commencal darauf kommt, das Größe "S" ab 1,51 m Körpergröße passt.

Meine ganzen anderen Räder hatten ein 420 mm Sitzrohr und ich konnte Problemlos 125 mm Variostützen fahren, mit dem Meta geht das nicht...

Jetzt bin ich schwer am überlegen, ob ich den Rahmen zurückschicke. Die Lagerschalen für Steuersatz und Tretlager müsste ich dann halt wieder raus schlagen, weiß nicht ob die den Rahmen so dann noch zurücknehmen.

Andere Alternative ist, das Bike aufbauen und im ganzen Verkaufen, dass möchte ich aber eher nicht.


----------



## JDEM (8. Januar 2019)

Wie lang ist denn die jetzige Vario? Eventuell gibt es ja eine die niedriger baut...


----------



## Barcode (8. Januar 2019)

Von der unteren Zugaufnahme bis zur maximalen Einstecktiefe sind´s 23 cm, Fox Transfer sind 25 cm.
Die OneUp Stütze baut leider auch nicht kürzer.


----------



## FastFabi93 (8. Januar 2019)

Schonmal mit der Bikeyoke verglichen ? Die baut ja mit am niedrigsten soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## JDEM (8. Januar 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Schonmal mit der Bikeyoke verglichen ? Die baut ja mit am niedrigsten soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.



Hab eben mal nachgeguckt und die hat auch bis zum Leitungsanschluss 23cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (8. Januar 2019)

Barcode schrieb:


> Von der unteren Zugaufnahme bis zur maximalen Einstecktiefe sind´s 23 cm, Fox Transfer sind 25 cm.
> Die OneUp Stütze baut leider auch nicht kürzer.



Nen Kumpel hatte letztens auch so einen knappen Fall, bei ihm stand dann die Ansteuerung unten an der Stütze schon innen im Sattelrohr an. Evtl sind da noch ein paar mm zu holen, evtl. die Ansteuerung selber noch drehen ?

Wieviel mm fehlen dir denn genau ?

Evtl Sitzrohr kürzen (lassen) ?


----------



## Barcode (8. Januar 2019)

Sitzrohr kürzen bringt nichts. Es geht darum dass die Sattelstütze an dem Knick im Sitzrohr anschlägt.
Ansteuerung drehen geht bei der SDG Sattelstütze nicht und die Fox Sattelstütze ist wie gesagt nochmal 2 cm länger.

Ich müsste die SDG Stütze noch mindestens 1 cm tiefer in den Rahmen bekommen, damit ich vernünftig Kurbeln könnte.
Hab eben auch nochmal nachgeschaut und Commencal verkauft das Meta AM 29 in Größe "S" mit 100 mm Stütze. Das habe ich schonmal in einem anderen Bike ausprobiert und ist für mich nicht akzeptabel. Eine 100 mm Stütze ist mir definitv zu kurz.


----------



## FastFabi93 (8. Januar 2019)

Barcode schrieb:


> Sitzrohr kürzen bringt nichts. Es geht darum dass die Sattelstütze an dem Knick im Sitzrohr anschlägt.



Sorry, Denkfehler von mir.
Es gibt doch noch einige Stützen mit 120 mm (statt 125). Ist da auch nichts dabei ?

Ansonsten noch nen flacheren Sattel, dickere Pedale oder kürzere Kurbeln


----------



## Tommelly (8. Januar 2019)

Barcode schrieb:


> Bin selten so froh und gefrustet gewesen, wo ich ein neues Bike zusammengebaut habe.
> Mein Rahmen (Raw, Größe S, 3700 gr.) kam heute auch endlich an. Hab dann schnell die wichtigsten Sachen drangesteckt, Sattelstütze rein, drauf gesetzt und frustriert gewesen. Das Sitzrohr ist zwar nur mickrige 400 mm, aber das bringt mir nichts, wenn ich die Sattelstütze dank des Knick nicht weit genug einschieben kann...
> Meine 74 cm Schrittlänge bei 1,63, m reicht da leider nicht. Weiß grad nicht wie Commencal darauf kommt, das Größe "S" ab 1,51 m Körpergröße passt.
> 
> ...


Und weil du die Sattelstütze nicht genug tief einschieben kannst, kommst du mit den Füssen nicht mehr bis zum Boden wenn die Stütze eingefahren ist? Die OneUp baut oberhalb des Klemmpunktes niedriger und lässt sich in der Ausfahrhöhe verstellen. „Untenrum“ ist sie aber in etwa gleich lang, deswegen bringt dir das wohl nichts...


----------



## Tommelly (8. Januar 2019)

Barcode schrieb:


> Sitzrohr kürzen bringt nichts. Es geht darum dass die Sattelstütze an dem Knick im Sitzrohr anschlägt.
> Ansteuerung drehen geht bei der SDG Sattelstütze nicht und die Fox Sattelstütze ist wie gesagt nochmal 2 cm länger.
> 
> Ich müsste die SDG Stütze noch mindestens 1 cm tiefer in den Rahmen bekommen, damit ich vernünftig Kurbeln könnte.
> Hab eben auch nochmal nachgeschaut und Commencal verkauft das Meta AM 29 in Größe "S" mit 100 mm Stütze. Das habe ich schonmal in einem anderen Bike ausprobiert und ist für mich nicht akzeptabel. Eine 100 mm Stütze ist mir definitv zu kurz.


Wenn das dein Problem ist gehts mit der OneUp: bei der lässt sich der Verstellbereich um 50mm kürzen.


----------



## Bene2405 (9. Januar 2019)

Schau dir mal die E*thirteen TRS+ Dropper an, wenn Ich die Skitze richtig Lese kommt die auf 214mm bei 125mm Hub. Hab Sie mir bestellt, da Ich die Idee einer rein Mechanischen Stütze (Stahlfeder + Seilzugauslösung) sehr interessant finde und Sie leicht zu warten ist.


----------



## spunkt (9. Januar 2019)

Ich fahre in M eine Reverb mit 150mm - Lässt sich auch nicht komplett einschieben. Mit einer „anderen“ hätte das wohl nicht gepasst, weil ich keine Sattelstütze gefunden habe, die so kurz baut wie die Reverb.


----------



## FastFabi93 (9. Januar 2019)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die E*thirteen TRS+ Dropper an,



Von der Stütze kann ich nur abraten, mechanisch ist natürlich im Prinzip besser, bei der e-13 ist das aber ziemlich schlecht umgesetzt.
Ich und ein Kumpel hatten beide massive Probleme damit. Meine hing auf halber Strecke ständig fest und kam nicht mehr in die Ausgangsposition zurück, beim Kumpel ist ein Teil der Arretierung gebrochen.


----------



## Bene2405 (10. Januar 2019)

Ich höre sehr gemischte Meinungen zu der Stütze, vor allem die erste Generation hatte wohl viele Probleme, die sollten aber scheinbar durch neue Lager / Dichtungen und ähnliches vorbei sein. Ich bin gespannt, kann bei Bedarf mal berichten . . . Hab aufjedenfall erstmal die Schnauze von meiner Zickigen Reverb voll


----------



## FastFabi93 (10. Januar 2019)

Die beiden von mir angesprochnen Stützen waren beide schon die neue Generation (jeweils 170 mm). Wenn die besser als die alten sein sollen, dann will ich gar nicht wissen wie lange die alten gehalten haben 

Beide Fahrer bei nur 65 und 70 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spunkt (20. Januar 2019)

14,8 kg mit Pedalen:


----------



## Tommelly (20. Januar 2019)

Sehe ich richtig, du hast auch den Steuersatz von RideAlpha montiert? -0.5 Grad Lenkwinkel... Wie fährt sich das?


----------



## JDEM (20. Januar 2019)

Schönes Rad! Denke die Newmen Laufräder sind ziemlich leicht, oder? Sonst ist ja nix besonders leichtes verbaut?


----------



## spunkt (20. Januar 2019)

Laufradsatz wiegt 1,5 kg - Sonst ist alles „normal“ schwer.
Den habe ich recht günstig zusammenbauen können - Für weiteres Gewichtsparen bin ich zu geizig.

@Tommelly: Ich habe mir den zum Anpassen vom Reach verbaut. Ich habe aber keinen Vergleich zu einem normalen Steuersatz. Und beim Probefahren war es eisig und glatt - da vergleicht es sich sowieso nur schwer.


----------



## JDEM (21. Januar 2019)

Mit dem Teil kann man gut abgehen (wenn man es kann)


----------



## Ege23 (21. Januar 2019)

Und ich muss leider noch auf meines warten


----------



## Tommelly (21. Januar 2019)




----------



## Canyon-Freak (24. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand Bilder von einem Meta AM 29 in Größe L? Irgendwie scheinen die Bilder immer Größe M zu sein....
Danke & Gruß 
Jan


----------



## Mavy (24. Januar 2019)

Das wäre eins in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (25. Januar 2019)

Ist bei dem Rahmen ein Ersatzschaltauge dabei?

Edit: ist kein Schaltauge dabei, ein Extra-Schaltauge kostet 22,5€ *räusper

Gruß


----------



## spunkt (19. Februar 2019)

Schleift bei einem von Euch auch der kleine Fender vom Sattelrohr am Rocker?
Ich weiß nicht ob meiner zu breit ist oder vielleicht einfach zu hoch angeklebt war - Aber es war ziemlich nervig, dass er die ganze Zeit geschliffen hat. Habe ihn jetzt einfach abgemacht - Bei der letzten Matschfahrt war auch nicht zu erkennen, dass er irgendwas matschfrei gehalten hätte.


----------



## Kilonewton (2. März 2019)

Gestern ist mein Meta TR 29 Rahmen geliefert worden

Das mit dem schleifenden Fender ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen.

Kurze Frage, der Leitungsabgang der HR Bremse sieht irgendwie schepps aus. Stell ich mich blöd an oder is das bei euch auch so? Gibts von Shimano einen geraden Leitungsabgang am Bremssattel?

Gruß


----------



## CAPF (2. März 2019)

Ja, das ist mit Shimano Bremsen eine ungeschickte Lösung. Bei meinem Eigenaufbau habe ich die Bremsleiung ähnlich blöd verlegen müssen. Wenn jemand diesbezüglich eine elegantere Lösung hat, dann her damit.


----------



## Kilonewton (8. März 2019)

Falls jemand ne Stütze mit externer Ansteuerung verbauen will... Ist durch das offene Oberrohr kein Problem.

Gruß


----------



## TheFloOfficial (19. März 2019)

Hey. Hat zufällig jemand von euch ein "M" zum Probesitzen im Kölner Umland?

Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7undachtzig (12. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

mit welchem Drehmoment habt Ihr denn die Schrauben vom Dämpfer angezogen? Finde da nirgends eine Angabe dazu. 

Grüße 
Alex


----------



## RolliRolltRund (14. April 2019)

Hallo liebe Meta Am 29 Liebhaber!
Das Radl reitz mich wirklich sehr, dennoch würde ich mich sehr gerne einmal drauf gesetzt haben, bevor ich mir eins bestelle.
Falls jemand aus dem Nürnberger Raum kommt (fahrzeit auch gerne bis zu 2 Std. wäre ok), dann würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mich mal draufsetzen könnte. Rahmengröße L. Ein paar Meter auf der Straße würden mir reichen, mir geht es vor allem um das Sitzgefühl und tatsächlichem Tretwinkel bei langen Beinen.
Wäre sehr über Rückmeldungen dankbar 
Olli


----------



## Kilonewton (17. April 2019)

Hey sorry da kann ich dir nicht helfen.

Anderes Thema: ich kämpfe mit der Trinkflaschenaufnahme, selbst ne kleine Flasche passt nur mit quetschen und Topeak Adapter der den Halter nach unten schiebt. Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## Ege23 (17. April 2019)

Kilonewton schrieb:


> Hey sorry da kann ich dir nicht helfen.
> 
> Anderes Thema: ich kämpfe mit der Trinkflaschenaufnahme, selbst ne kleine Flasche passt nur mit quetschen und Topeak Adapter der den Halter nach unten schiebt. Wie sieht das bei euch aus?



Ich habe die Fidlock trinkflasche mit 450 ml, mit dem System (durch eine seitliche Drehbewegung ist sie aus der Verankerung zu nehmen) geht das. 

Zudem kannst du aber auf die Fabric Trinkflasche mit System wechsen. Da kannst du eine 500 ml Flasche verwenden.


----------



## kumm2012 (27. April 2019)

RolliRolltRund schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Meta Am 29 Liebhaber!
> Das Radl reitz mich wirklich sehr, dennoch würde ich mich sehr gerne einmal drauf gesetzt haben, bevor ich mir eins bestelle.
> Falls jemand aus dem Nürnberger Raum kommt (fahrzeit auch gerne bis zu 2 Std. wäre ok), dann würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mich mal draufsetzen könnte. Rahmengröße L. Ein paar Meter auf der Straße würden mir reichen, mir geht es vor allem um das Sitzgefühl und tatsächlichem Tretwinkel bei langen Beinen.
> Wäre sehr über Rückmeldungen dankbar
> Olli


Hi,
ich hab eines in XL, bin 188 groß mir passt das Rad perfekt. Wenn's hilft komm vorbei...

Gruß


----------



## RolliRolltRund (7. Mai 2019)

kumm2012 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab eines in XL, bin 188 groß mir passt das Rad perfekt. Wenn's hilft komm vorbei...
> 
> Gruß


Hey Kumm,
danke dir, aber auf nem XL saß ich schonmal im Bikepark drauf, das Ding ist schon deutlich zu groß für mich.
Nochmal: ein L-Rahmen zum probesitzen um Nürnberg +2Stunden Fahrt, wäre echt super!

Was sagen denn die Meta Besitzer zum Thema Verspieltheit? Ich suche ein Radel das alles gut kann, aber Spaß im Sinne von Bunny-Hops, geschnittene Kurven und ein eher flowiges, als super spurtreues Fahrgefühl wäre wünschenswert. Finde das Meta liegt hier irgendwo dazwischen, was die Geometriewerte betrifft. Zum Ballern ist es sicher gut, aber kann es die andere Seite des Spektrums auch befriedigen?

Danke für eure Meinungen!


----------



## kumm2012 (7. Mai 2019)

RolliRolltRund schrieb:


> Hey Kumm,
> danke dir, aber auf nem XL saß ich schonmal im Bikepark drauf, das Ding ist schon deutlich zu groß für mich.
> Nochmal: ein L-Rahmen zum probesitzen um Nürnberg +2Stunden Fahrt, wäre echt super!
> 
> ...


----------



## kumm2012 (7. Mai 2019)

Hi,
Meiner Meinung nach geht es sehr gut um Kurven, flowig kann man auch sagen, aber Bunnyhop ist mit dem Meta nicht ganz so einfach. Ich hatte vorher ein Bronson CC. Die 2,5 kg Unterschied merkt man da schon deutlich und ich bin kein Lauch. Bergauf ist man gemütlich unterwegs, auch steile Passagen sind machbar. 
Wenn Du mich fragst, verspielt würde ich das Meta nicht nennen. Nichts desto trotz ich würde das Fahrrad jederzeit wieder kaufen. Es ist sehr schnell, wenn es Bergab geht, auch um Kurven. Es gibt Dir Sicherheit und verzeiht viele Fehler (für mich wichtig ).
Was noch wichtig ist ... es einfach ein optisch sehr schickes Bike.


----------



## hegbert (5. Juni 2019)

Moin Zusammen

wie lange hat bei euch die Lieferung denn gedauert ?
Rad ist/war auf Lager bei der Bestellung am 26.5.
Am 31.5 'nen Update von FedEx France bekommen dass es unterwegs sei, seitdem Funkstille.
Gestern mal FedEx kontaktiert, heute Commencal... langsam werd ich ungeduldig 

Danke und LG


===============
Wurd eben geliefert 
Bericht wird folgen!


----------



## pejot9 (5. Juni 2019)

Moin, 
habe am 9.05. die Mail erhalten, dass die Ware bei Commencal losgeschickt wurde. Über die Sendungsverfolgung hat sich dann irgendwann auch nichts mehr getan. Am 20.05. ist das Paket dann einfach so via DHL angeliefert worden. Hatte ein Meta 29 Frame Set bestellt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hegbert (11. Juni 2019)

Moin Zusammen,

hier mal mein erster, kurzer Bericht zu meinem Meta AM 29 Fox Essential XL.

Bestellung/Lieferung:
Lief einwandfrei, einfache Kommunikation.
Einziger Manko: FedEx Frankreich engagiert wohl Subunternehmer in DE, daher war das Tracking miserabel. Feedback wurde vom Commencal Support aber aufgenommen.

Paket/Verpackung:
Riesiger Karton (wie erwartet beim 29er XL Bike).
Sehr zufrieden mit der Qualität der Verpacking, Bike, Lenker, Vorderrad war alles separat in Folie und Karton gesichert. 
Bike kam somit im tadellosen Zustand an.

Montage:
Easy going. 
Vorderrad drauf. Lenker dran und alle Hebel eingestellt. Alle Schrauben einmal geprüft/nachgezogen. Dämpfer/Gabel grob eingestellt (Details folgten in der Probefahrt). Schaltung kurz nachgestellt, dass alle Gänge einwandfrei durchschalten.
Alles in allem keine Stunde Aufwand. 

Einzige Manko bisher:
Hintere Schlauch war defekt. Neuen eingebaut, dem Support Bescheid gegeben, neuer Schlauch ist unterwegs.
Kompetenter und freundlicher Kontakt mit dem Commencal Support!

Erster Eindruck:
Solides Bike, gut verbaut.
Bisher nur einmal kurz auf dem Home Trails ausgeführt, macht 'ne Menge Spaß zu fahren.
Je schneller man fährt, desto ruhiger und sicherer fühlt es sich an.
Bike wiegt derzeit ~15.3kg mit 2 Schläuchen in den Reifen.

Als nächstes steht dann die Umrüstung auf tubeless an, gucken ob ich das Bike auf genau 15kg bekomme 

Cheers!


----------



## 4Stroke (11. Juni 2019)

hegbert schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> hier mal mein erster, kurzer Bericht zu meinem Meta AM 29 Fox Essential XL.
> 
> ...



XL, 29" und nur 15,3kg mit Schläuchen. Ohne Pedale?
Ist doch ein super Gewicht!


----------



## hegbert (11. Juni 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> XL, 29" und nur 15,3kg mit Schläuchen. Ohne Pedale?
> Ist doch ein super Gewicht!


Beschwere mich ja auch nicht, bin damit super zufrieden  
Aber tubeless reizt dennoch, daher mal schauen was ich da noch einsparen kann.


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juli 2019)

hegbert schrieb:


> Beschwere mich ja auch nicht, bin damit super zufrieden
> Aber tubeless reizt dennoch, daher mal schauen was ich da noch einsparen kann.



Inzwischen auf tubeless umgerüstet? Wo liegt das Gewicht aktuell mit Pedalen?


----------



## lipmo51 (8. Juli 2019)

An einem Freitag bestellt und am folgenden Dienstag erhalten.
Tiptop verpackt. Tiptop eingestellt. Tiptop zusammengebaut.
Ich habe ABSOLUT gar nix zu meckern


----------



## 4Stroke (9. Juli 2019)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> An einem Freitag bestellt und am folgenden Dienstag erhalten.
> Tiptop verpackt. Tiptop eingestellt. Tiptop zusammengebaut.
> Ich habe ABSOLUT gar nix zu meckern



Schick. Was bringt das Bike so auf die Waage inkl. Pedale?


----------



## lipmo51 (9. Juli 2019)

Kann zu diesem Bike noch gar nix sagen. Komme erst nächste Woche zum fahren im Urlaub. Danach kann ich es mal wiegen. Laut Commencal 14.8 kg. 
Plus Pedale.


----------



## hegbert (13. Juli 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Inzwischen auf tubeless umgerüstet? Wo liegt das Gewicht aktuell mit Pedalen?


Hey moin 4stroke,
ne, leider noch nicht. Steht zeitlich aber für die nächsten 2 Wochen aufm Plan 
Meld mich wenns soweit ist.


----------



## kumm2012 (13. Juli 2019)

7undachtzig schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mit welchem Drehmoment habt Ihr denn die Schrauben vom Dämpfer angezogen? Finde da nirgends eine Angabe dazu.
> 
> ...


Hab die gleich Frage! Hat da jemand eine Antwort dazu? Warum steht da nix drauf? Auf den anderen Fahrwerkschrauben sind die Drehmomente aufgedruckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LucasLuvKekse (15. Juli 2019)

Wichtige Frage: Und ich weiß kam bestimmt schon öfters aber finde dazu nichts: ist schon wer das Meta 29 mit 27,5 gefahren? Und wie fährt sich das so?


----------



## hegbert (16. Juli 2019)

LucasLuvKekse schrieb:


> Wichtige Frage: Und ich weiß kam bestimmt schon öfters aber finde dazu nichts: ist schon wer das Meta 29 mit 27,5 gefahren? Und wie fährt sich das so?


Wieso sollte man das tun ?.
Dann kann man es sich doch in 27.5 kaufen, sehe da wenig Sinn drin.
(Korrigiert mich, falls es doch Vorteile etc gibt).


----------



## lipmo51 (16. Juli 2019)

Endlich durfte ich das Bike mal richtig fahren. Und ich bin total überrascht. 

Der Hinterbau mit 130mm fühlt sich mehr wie 160mm an. Der Fox Dämpfer arbeitet wunderbar in dem Rahmen.
Die Grip2 Kartusche in der Gabel ist eine MACHT ! Da stinkt die FIT4 von meiner 40 total ab.

Meine Größte Sorge vor dem Fahren,waren die 29" Laufräder. Hatte da meine Bedenken, bezüglich Kurven fahren. Nach ein paar Minuten ist sind die Sorgen verflogen. Das Bike lässt dich ohne Probleme in jede Kurve werfen, die Räder schlucken jede Wurzel. 
Ich bin von einem "highend" 160mm CarbonEnduro mit Vollausstattung auf das ca  "nur" 4000,- teure Meta umgestiegen. Nun ist das Bike 1.5 KG schwerer, und ich merke beim Fahren davon gar nix.
Deswegen werde ich auch nur noch eine Sache an dem Bike tauschen, das ist die Sattelstütze. Die geht mir auf den Sack


----------



## LucasLuvKekse (16. Juli 2019)

hegbert schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man das tun ?.
> Dann kann man es sich doch in 27.5 kaufen, sehe da wenig Sinn drin.
> (Korrigiert mich, falls es doch Vorteile etc gibt).



Also ich will mir nur nen Rahmen kaufen und man bekommt den vom 4.2 nicht mehr in Größe M und wenn ich das jetzt so richtig aus Reviews rausgelesen habe wurd die geo auch geändert beim AM 29


----------



## hegbert (16. Juli 2019)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Endlich durfte ich das Bike mal richtig fahren. Und ich bin total überrascht.
> 
> Der Hinterbau mit 130mm fühlt sich mehr wie 160mm an. Der Fox Dämpfer arbeitet wunderbar in dem Rahmen.
> Die Grip2 Kartusche in der Gabel ist eine MACHT ! Da stinkt die FIT4 von meiner 40 total ab.
> ...


Schicker Hobel!
Welche Pedals fährst du da drauf ?


----------



## lipmo51 (16. Juli 2019)

OneUp Components


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweipunktsechs (9. August 2019)

Habe nen Meta Am 29 und ich werde einfach nicht schlau wo das Knacken/Knarzen herkommen könnte.
Ich habe bereits den kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt und gereinigt und es hat nicht geholfen. Tretlager war meine nächste Vermutung, aber das kann es auch nicht sein, weil es auch knarzt wenn ich nur am Hinterrad wackel. Die Geräusche treten nur bei Querbelastung auf, sprich wenn ich reintrete oder wenn ich am Hinterrad wackel. Stelle ich mich aufs Rad und Feder ein, kein Mucks.
Hat irgendwer noch ne Idee was ich probieren könnte?


----------



## 4Stroke (9. August 2019)

zweipunktsechs schrieb:


> Habe nen Meta Am 29 und ich werde einfach nicht schlau wo das Knacken/Knarzen herkommen könnte.
> Ich habe bereits den kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt und gereinigt und es hat nicht geholfen. Tretlager war meine nächste Vermutung, aber das kann es auch nicht sein, weil es auch knarzt wenn ich nur am Hinterrad wackel. Die Geräusche treten nur bei Querbelastung auf, sprich wenn ich reintrete oder wenn ich am Hinterrad wackel. Stelle ich mich aufs Rad und Feder ein, kein Mucks.
> Hat irgendwer noch ne Idee was ich probieren könnte?



Bau die Hinterachse mal mit Fett ein.


----------



## Bene2405 (9. August 2019)

Und schau dabei mal nach den "Buchsen" der Narbe vom Hinterrad, die haben sich bei mir mal gelöst und dadurch kam auch ein bisschen seitliches spiel zustande. Angezogen und gut wars. War zwar ein Meta V4.2 aber Hinterrad ist Hinterrad


----------



## zweipunktsechs (11. August 2019)

Habs gefunden. Die Schraube die das Schaltauge fixiert war minimal lose. Hat man so gar nicht gemerkt, aber als ich sie zum reinigen lösen wollte ist es mir aufgefallen.


----------



## der_erce (15. August 2019)

Hat jemand das Meta AM 29 in Größe M? Ich bin was Reach und Stack angeht etwas unschlüssig. Ich vergleiche mit meinem aktuellen Spectral 650b (weiß nicht ob man das sollte - aber zumindest kann man mal abschätzen wo es Fragen gibt).
Desweiteren hätten mich mal Bilder interessiert - Proportionen des Komplettrades.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Fridge86 (20. August 2019)

Hey, habe da auch eine frage auf Bezug der Größe. Bin 1.87, möchte mir gern das TR29 kaufen. Welche göße könntet ihr mir empfehlen, L oder XL.


----------



## 4Stroke (20. August 2019)

Fridge86 schrieb:


> Hey, habe da auch eine frage auf Bezug der Größe. Bin 1.87, möchte mir gern das TR29 kaufen. Welche göße könntet ihr mir empfehlen, L oder XL.



XL


----------



## lipmo51 (20. August 2019)

Xl


----------



## panni20 (21. August 2019)

Fridge86 schrieb:


> Hey, habe da auch eine frage auf Bezug der Größe. Bin 1.87, möchte mir gern das TR29 kaufen. Welche göße könntet ihr mir empfehlen, L oder XL.



Das ist reine Geschmacksache. 
Ich bin 185 cm groß und find L perfekt für mich.


----------



## cdF600 (18. September 2019)

Servus! 
Im AM 29'er ist ja ein 230'er Dämpfer mit 60mm Hub verbaut. Wäre es möglich einen Dämpfer mit 65mm Hub zu verbauen? Oder wird das dann zu knapp mit dem vergrößerten Federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (30. September 2019)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Im AM 29'er ist ja ein 230'er Dämpfer mit 60mm Hub verbaut. Wäre es möglich einen Dämpfer mit 65mm Hub zu verbauen? Oder wird das dann zu knapp mit dem vergrößerten Federweg?



Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren - denn dann wäre die Entscheidung fürs 2020er Signature eigentlich gefallen!
In meinem Orbea Rallon ist ab Werk ein DPX2 verbaut der durch einen Reducer aus Alu von 65mm auf 60mm begrenzt wurde. Nachdem ich den Spacer entfernt habe hab ich nun 162 statt 150mm am Heck, und konnte über die durch Anpassung über Volumen Spacer das Fahrwerk noch besser abstimmen. 170mm am Heck wäre halt schon fein da ich mit dem Junior auch viel im Park unterwegs bin und dort ist etwas Reserve nie schlecht.....


----------



## Vogward (1. Oktober 2019)

Moin,
Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit der Gabeleinbauhöhe beim AM 29? Empfohlen sind 571mm und max. 581mm.
Die Lyrik baut mit 160mm 571, bei den Kompletträdern wird aber immer eine 170mm Gabel eingebaut.
Fährt also jemand eine 160mm Gabel mit der empfohlenen Einbauhöhe oder hat Erfahrung damit? Meiner Meinung merkt der Großteil eh keinen Unterschied zwischen 160 und 170 (inkl. mir  ).

Hintergrund ist, ich habe noch eine 160er Lyrik im Keller, weiß aber nicht ob sich das traveln auf 170mm lohnen würde.


----------



## cube-rider-73 (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo

Kann man beim XL Rahmen ein 170mm  Reverb komplett im Sattelrohr versenken oder wieviel cm schauen noch raus .


----------



## konaprimostab (7. Oktober 2019)

Moin,
Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit der Gabeleinbauhöhe beim AM 29? Empfohlen sind 571mm und max. 581mm.
Die Lyrik baut mit 160mm 571, bei den Kompletträdern wird aber immer eine 170mm Gabel eingebaut.
Fährt also jemand eine 160mm Gabel mit der empfohlenen Einbauhöhe oder hat Erfahrung damit? Meiner Meinung merkt der Großteil eh keinen Unterschied zwischen 160 und 170 (inkl. mir  ).

Hintergrund ist, ich habe noch eine 160er Lyrik im Keller, weiß aber nicht ob sich das traveln auf 170mm lohnen würde.

Sers Meister,

fahre derzeit mein AM 29 mit einer Yaris 180er ohne Probleme. Zuerst bin ich das Moped mit einer Formula mit 160er Federweg gefahren.
Den einzigen Unterschied den ich persönlich feststellen konnte, die Kiste geht mit der Yari besser - basta. Ob das für alle andere zutreffend ist,
sei dahin gestellt. Für mi passd dös 

Sers


----------



## _mike_ (7. Oktober 2019)

Frag an die Luftdämpfer-Fraktion: wenn alle Luft aus dem Dämpfer raus ist, wie viel Platz ist dann noch zwischen Sitzrohr und Reifen?


----------



## Vogward (8. Oktober 2019)

konaprimostab schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit der Gabeleinbauhöhe beim AM 29? Empfohlen sind 571mm und max. 581mm.
> Die Lyrik baut mit 160mm 571, bei den Kompletträdern wird aber immer eine 170mm Gabel eingebaut.
> Fährt also jemand eine 160mm Gabel mit der empfohlenen Einbauhöhe oder hat Erfahrung damit? Meiner Meinung merkt der Großteil eh keinen Unterschied zwischen 160 und 170 (inkl. mir  ).
> ...




Danke. Werde es mal mit der 160er probieren. Traveln geht immernoch


----------



## konaprimostab (8. Oktober 2019)

Viel Spaß beim testen,

Sers


----------



## ChrisKa (25. Oktober 2019)

Moin zusammen!
Ich bin an einem Meta am 29 interessiert und um die Katze nicht im Sack zu kaufen möchte ich euch bitten mir zu helfen.
Wer besitzt denn so ein Rad in L oder XL und würde mich mal kurz fahren lassen.
Danke


----------



## panni20 (25. Oktober 2019)

ChrisKa schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Ich bin an einem Meta am 29 interessiert und um die Katze nicht im Sack zu kaufen möchte ich euch bitten mir zu helfen.
> Wer besitzt denn so ein Rad in L oder XL und würde mich mal kurz fahren lassen.
> Danke



hi,

hab eines in L im Raum Offenburg.
Meld dich wenn Du Interesse hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (26. Oktober 2019)

ChrisKa schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Ich bin an einem Meta am 29 interessiert und um die Katze nicht im Sack zu kaufen möchte ich euch bitten mir zu helfen.
> Wer besitzt denn so ein Rad in L oder XL und würde mich mal kurz fahren lassen.
> Danke



Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## ChrisKa (27. Oktober 2019)

1,88m


----------



## 4Stroke (27. Oktober 2019)

ChrisKa schrieb:


> 1,88m


 XL


----------



## ChrisKa (27. Oktober 2019)

Bin mir eben unschlüssig weil ich nach der Grössentabelle genau dazwischen liege.
Ich denke man muss mal drauf gesessen haben.


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (1. November 2019)

Moin Moin, Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir auch ein meta 29 zu kaufen
Nur bin ich gerade komplett überfragt was für eine Kurbel ich benötige, Innenlager habe ich schon eine passendes gefunden nur die Breite der Asche finde ich nirgends.
Könnte mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## prof.66 (2. November 2019)

Du brauchst ne 68/73mm Kurbel und je nach Hersteller das passende Innenlager dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitzefiks (19. November 2019)

Kennt hier jemand die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze im AM 29 in L und welche Dämpfer haben sich bisher als beste in Bezug Ansprechverhalten und Popp gezeigt. Gelesen hatte ich das die coil an Popp verlieren?!
Aktuell fahre ich einen CC DB Air CS in einem Rune und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. Dezember 2019)

So, hab mir gerade einen 2019er Meta TR Rahmen in M bestellt, war dann mit Rabatt doch zu verlockend 
Bin schon gespannt, Dämpfer wird ein Topaz (muss noch auf 50er Hub umgebaut werden) mit ner Ribbon Coil oder Diamond vorne, mal schauen. Ich hoffe das die 185er Revive noch reinpasst, rechnerisch war es knapp, auch weil es verschiedene Angaben über die max. Einstecktiefe gibt.
Weiß hier jemand wie die reifenfreiheit beim TR wirklich ausfällt? 2,6" ist ja ohne Angabe von Reifenhersteller und Maulweite irgendwie nichtssagend


----------



## Ramend (9. Januar 2020)

Guten Morgen,

Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe ist von euch einer von v4.2 aufs 29er umgestiegen wenn ja welche Rahmengröße hattet ihr ? 

Ich bin 178 groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 84 cm aktuell fahr ich das v4.2 in L und bin dort gefühlt an der unteren Grenze von der Körper Größe allerdings komm ich damit gut zu recht und bevorzuge längere Fahrräder 

Ich wollte nun aufs 29er umsteigen hab dort die geo Tabellen verglichen und würde tendenziell auch wieder zu L greifen allerdings habe ich sorge das es deutlich länger ist 

Aber von der Geo Tabelle ist das V4.2 in L näher am 29er in L als am M 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Gruß Robin


----------



## Kilonewton (10. Januar 2020)

Auf dem Bild ist ein 2,5er Maxxis WT, da ist noch ordentlich Platz!


----------



## zieguslaus (13. Januar 2020)

Commencal empfiehlt bei 183cm Rahmengröße L. Kommt das so hin, oder ist XL eine ernsthafte Alternative?


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Januar 2020)

TR oder AM? Ich hab bei 1,80 m das TR in M genommen, L wäre mir schon zu lang.


----------



## zieguslaus (13. Januar 2020)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> TR oder AM? Ich hab bei 1,80 m das TR in M genommen, L wäre mir schon zu lang.




das AM29


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Januar 2020)

Da würde ich nach meinen Erfahrungen auch L nehmen, das kommt schon hin. XL wäre dir vmtl zu gestreckt, aber wenn du nur geradeaus ballern willst geht XL natürlich auch. Aber Sitzrohr etc muss natürlich auch passen, letztendlich liegt's eh an dir


----------



## zieguslaus (13. Januar 2020)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Da würde ich nach meinen Erfahrungen auch L nehmen, das kommt schon hin. XL wäre dir vmtl zu gestreckt, aber wenn du nur geradeaus ballern willst geht XL natürlich auch. Aber Sitzrohr etc muss natürlich auch passen, letztendlich liegt's eh an dir



Von der Empfehlung her bin ich mit 183cm eh ziemlich genau in der Mitte von L.
Danke für deine Einschätzung.


----------



## bikerchris87 (13. Januar 2020)

Griaß eich,
Evtl. wird mein nächstes Bike ein Meta in 29". Kann man es als Allrounder empfehlen? Aus einem Test heraus zu lesen ist es bergauf schwerfällig. Schreckt mich momentan etwas ab. Wie empfindet ihr es bergauf? Wär damit auch ein Alpencross möglich? Die 29" Bikes in Alu sind ja alle keine Leichtgewichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Januar 2020)

bikerchris87 schrieb:


> Griaß eich,
> Evtl. wird mein nächstes Bike ein Meta in 29". Kann man es als Allrounder empfehlen? Aus einem Test heraus zu lesen ist es bergauf schwerfällig. Schreckt mich momentan etwas ab. Wie empfindet ihr es bergauf? Wär damit auch ein Alpencross möglich? Die 29" Bikes in Alu sind ja alle keine Leichtgewichte.


Bin mein TR erst zwei Touren gefahren, einmal ~ 700 hm und einmal 1000 hm im ständigen rauf und runter, das ging alles problemlos und mein Aufbau dürfte bei knapp 16 kg liegen. Ist natürlich kein XC-Rad von der Beschleunigung her, aber man kann sich konstant und entspannt nach oben kurbeln. Ist mMn so ein Fall wo Geo wichtiger ist als Gewicht, gerade der steile Sitzwinkel hilft da ordentlich.


----------



## Kilonewton (13. Januar 2020)

Bin noch nie einen Alpencross gefahren aber ich sitz gut drauf bergauf auf dem Rad und das Kilo „Mehrgewicht“ merk ich nie und nimmer. Bergab erste Sahne.


----------



## hegbert (13. Januar 2020)

bikerchris87 schrieb:


> Griaß eich,
> Evtl. wird mein nächstes Bike ein Meta in 29". Kann man es als Allrounder empfehlen? Aus einem Test heraus zu lesen ist es bergauf schwerfällig. Schreckt mich momentan etwas ab. Wie empfindet ihr es bergauf? Wär damit auch ein Alpencross möglich? Die 29" Bikes in Alu sind ja alle keine Leichtgewichte.


Also ich fahre das AM mit 160/170er Federweg, find es jetzt nicht schwerfälliger als mein altes Drössiger um bergauf zu kommen.
Sonst macht der Hobel eine Menge Spaß zu fahren, wird stabiler auf der Strecke je schneller man fährt.
Will meins net mehr hergeben!


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. Januar 2020)

Mein TR29 steht zum Verkauf, falls jemand eins sucht: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1348547-commencal-meta-tr29-gr-m-top-zustand


----------



## philsNN (22. Januar 2020)

Hi zusammen, 

fährt jemand mit Körpergröße 167/168 ein TR29? 
Bin genau zwischen S und M. Wäre mein erstes 29er und habe die Befürchtung dass der M Rahmen mit 29er laufrädern etwas groß werden könnte. (auch in Bezug auf die sitzrohrlänge). 
SL müsste um die 79 sein. 

Beim S Rahmen stelle ich mir die Proportionen seltsam vor. Kleiner Rahmen mit großen Laufrädern, weiß nicht so recht... 

Wäre als Zweitrad zu meinem 2019er Patrol Carbon, welches ich auch in Größe M fahre. 

Gibt's hier Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## prof.66 (22. Januar 2020)

Ich hab gerade meinen Meta AM 29 Aufbau fertig gestellt und nun bin ich bissel am einstellen bzw Probieren mit dem Dämpfer im Rahmen.

Mit wieviel SAG fährt ihr so ?  Ich konnte nicht wirklich einen Richtwert dazu finden, bzw von Commencal gibt es da auch keine Empfehlungen


----------



## phoenixinflames (20. Februar 2020)

Fährt hier zufällig jemand hinten eine 203mm-Bremsscheibe am Meta AM 29?
Laut Commencal-Website passen max. 200mm. 
Das wäre leider ein Ausschlusskriterium für mich; 110kg Systemgewicht wollen gestoppt werden und das funktioniert am besten mit Saint&203mm Icetech...


----------



## Ramend (20. Februar 2020)

Die Shimano 203mm werden sogar ab Werk verbaut von daher ... bei mir kommt auch noch en 4 komben Sattel hin warte aber auf die neue saint


----------



## prof.66 (20. Februar 2020)

Ich hab ne 203mm Magura Scheibe dran uns es funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenixinflames (20. Februar 2020)

Super. Vielen Dank!


----------



## hegbert (24. Februar 2020)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Fährt hier zufällig jemand hinten eine 203mm-Bremsscheibe am Meta AM 29?
> Laut Commencal-Website passen max. 200mm.
> Das wäre leider ein Ausschlusskriterium für mich; 110kg Systemgewicht wollen gestoppt werden und das funktioniert am besten mit Saint&203mm Icetech...


ich fahre mit 2m, 101kg bw (also 106kg mit Ausrüstung) mit den SLX und 203er Scheiben ohne Probleme.


----------



## Handro (27. Februar 2020)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Mit wieviel SAG fährt ihr so ?  Ich konnte nicht wirklich einen Richtwert dazu finden, bzw von Commencal gibt es da auch keine Empfehlungen



Doch, es gibt eine PDF-Tabelle für Stahlfederdämpfer (habe ich angehängt), die ich per Zufall gefunden habe, als ich mich die gleiche Frage gestellt hatte. Müsste also rund 30% sein bei Enduro. Ich musste mich beim FOX DHX2 zwischen ca. 32% und 27% entscheiden, habe mich für die weichere Variante entschieden und bin jetzt am Fasten damit ich noch etwas runter komme ;-) Denke so um die 27-30% wären optimal.


----------



## Enduro_Berti (21. März 2020)

Moin, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein 2019er YT Capra 29 AL zu schlachten und alle Teile an einen 2020 META AM 29 Rahmen zu schrauben.

Gibt es schon Erfahrungen zu dem Rahmen oder zu Commencal allgemein? 
Haben die Probleme mit der Stabilität der Rahmen? Wie ist der Service?


----------



## Bene2405 (21. März 2020)

Zum 29er Rhamen kann ich dir leider nix sagen, habe einen Meta AM V4.2 Rahmen, der ist soweit sehr stabil, hat Bikeparktage ohne probleme überstanden, auch ungewollte abstiege haben Ihn bislang nicht sonderlich interessiert. Lediglich der Lack ist nicht sooo Stabil bzw Kratzerempfindlich, allerdings hab Ich einen RAW Rahmen, da stören mich die Kampfspuren nicht 

Der Service ist top, hatte mal am Anfang (wie andere auch) das Problem das die Lager aus dem Rocker rausrutschten. Email geschrieben, schnelle antwort mit ein paar Tips für die sofortlösung das Ich weiterbiken konnte kam am selben Tag, ein neuer Rocker nach ein paar Tagen (in die Schweiz). Kontakt unkompliziert und auch auf Deutsch


----------



## prof.66 (21. März 2020)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> Moin, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein 2019er YT Capra 29 AL zu schlachten und alle Teile an einen 2020 META AM 29 Rahmen zu schrauben.
> 
> Gibt es schon Erfahrungen zu dem Rahmen oder zu Commencal allgemein?
> Haben die Probleme mit der Stabilität der Rahmen? Wie ist der Service?



Also hab mir im Januar erst ein Meta AM aufgebaut, das Rad fährt sich sehr gut wie ich finde. Zwecks Stabilität würde ich mir
bei dem Rahmen keinerlei gedanken machen, der sieht für mich sehr stabil aus. Zwecks Service kann ich nichts sagen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hegbert (22. März 2020)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> Moin, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein 2019er YT Capra 29 AL zu schlachten und alle Teile an einen 2020 META AM 29 Rahmen zu schrauben.
> 
> Gibt es schon Erfahrungen zu dem Rahmen oder zu Commencal allgemein?
> Haben die Probleme mit der Stabilität der Rahmen? Wie ist der Service?


Moin
Ich fahre das 2019er in XL, bisher absolut nichts auszusetzen!

Commencal Service selber:

Tracking vom Paket war eher mau (meckern auf hohem Niveau).
Ein Schlauch war durch, reklamiert und 3 Tage später gabs einen via Post. (Kleinkram, aber positiv aus Sicht des Kunden).

Ich kanns ohne Bedenken empfehlen, Bike und Firma!


----------



## honi__ (22. März 2020)

Servus

hab zwar kein Meta aber 2 commencals Top zufrieden mit beiden

Service wenn was ist funktioniert auch einwandfrei support antwortet schnell!!was will man mehr?Hatte sogar das angebot mein eines bike gegen das neuere model getauscht zu bekommen scheinen also kulanz technisch auch sehr kundenfreundlich zu sein!

@phoenixinflames
merkst du ein unterschied zwischen 200 und 203 scheiben???


----------



## phoenixinflames (29. März 2020)

honi__ schrieb:


> @phoenixinflames
> merkst du ein unterschied zwischen 200 und 203 scheiben???



Wahrscheinlich nicht. 
Zwischen Ice Tech und Nicht-Ice Tech aber definitiv.
Und die großen Shimano-Scheiben gibt´s nur in 203mm


----------



## ArneAlligator94 (21. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte bald mal nen Gabelservice an der Rockshox Lyrik machen und von 170mm auf 180mm umrüsten. Meint ihr das macht Sinn? Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung.


----------



## hegbert (21. April 2020)

ArneAlligator94 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich wollte bald mal nen Gabelservice an der Rockshox Lyrik machen und von 170mm auf 180mm umrüsten. Meint ihr das macht Sinn? Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung.


Moin,
würd sagen das wird abhängig sein, in welchem Terrain du so fährst.
160mm würden mir reichen, 170mm sind auch noch ok.
Mehr bräuchte ich bei meinen Fahrten nicht so..

Grüße


----------



## ArneAlligator94 (21. April 2020)

hegbert schrieb:


> Moin,
> würd sagen das wird abhängig sein, in welchem Terrain du so fährst.
> 160mm würden mir reichen, 170mm sind auch noch ok.
> Mehr bräuchte ich bei meinen Fahrten nicht so..
> ...



Im Moment hauptsächlich Trails oder im kleinen Bikepark um die Ecke aber im Sommer solls dann auch mal Richtung Leogang gehen, wenn es die Lage zulässt. Mich würde auch interessieren, wie sich der Zentimeter mehr dann aufs Klettern auswirkt.

LG


----------



## hegbert (21. April 2020)

ArneAlligator94 schrieb:


> Im Moment hauptsächlich Trails oder im kleinen Bikepark um die Ecke aber im Sommer solls dann auch mal Richtung Leogang gehen, wenn es die Lage zulässt. Mich würde auch interessieren, wie sich der Zentimeter mehr dann aufs Klettern auswirkt.
> 
> LG


Hm,
an meiner Fox stell ich, auf langen Kletterwegen, meist den Lockout ein bzw passe den etwas an... also das glaub ich wird weniger ins Gewicht fallen dann...

Ich glaub ich persönlich würd da keinen großen Profit für sehen...
my2cents.

Cheers


----------



## ArneAlligator94 (21. April 2020)

Nen Lockout habe ich ja nicht an der Gabel. Aber merkt man EINEN Zentimeter Federweg mehr überhaupt?


----------



## hegbert (23. April 2020)

Moin Zusammen,

fährt hier jemand zfg ein Meta in XL mit einer 170/180er Sattelstütze?
Überlege meine 150er auszutauschen.
Grüße


----------



## Vccr (29. April 2020)

Hallo,

ich überlege mir ein AM 29 Team zu kaufen und hätte noch eine Frage: Denkt ihr, das Meta ist zukunftssicher? Ich hätte vorerst nicht vor mein Rad nach 2 Jahren zu verkaufen um mir direkt ein neueres zu kaufen, sondern es so lange wie möglich zu fahren. Die Geometrie ist ja nicht gerade das neuerste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hegbert (29. April 2020)

Vccr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich überlege mir ein AM 29 Team zu kaufen und hätte noch eine Frage: Denkt ihr, das Meta ist zukunftssicher? Ich hätte vorerst nicht vor mein Rad nach 2 Jahren zu verkaufen um mir direkt ein neueres zu kaufen, sondern es so lange wie möglich zu fahren. Die Geometrie ist ja nicht gerade das neuerste.


Moin,

fahre meins jetzt 12 Monate und bin bisher nicht an die Grenzen des Rads gestoßen!
Die Geo ist "altbewährt" und fährt auch so (sehr erfolgreich) in der EWS etc mit, daher seh ich keine Gefahr dass es dich nicht langfristig zufrieden stellt 
Meins geb ich so schnell net mehr her.
Grüße


----------



## 4Stroke (2. Mai 2020)

Vccr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich überlege mir ein AM 29 Team zu kaufen und hätte noch eine Frage: Denkt ihr, das Meta ist zukunftssicher? Ich hätte vorerst nicht vor mein Rad nach 2 Jahren zu verkaufen um mir direkt ein neueres zu kaufen, sondern es so lange wie möglich zu fahren. Die Geometrie ist ja nicht gerade das neuerste.



Kannst du das etwas detaillierter beschreiben, inwiefern ist die Geo des Metas nicht mehr die "neuerste" wie du es nennst?


----------



## Vccr (2. Mai 2020)

Ich meine eh nicht das die Geo komplett veraltert ist doch ein Lenkwinkel mit 65,5° und ein Reach von 445 wiken im Vergleich zu einem Pole Evolink, auf das ich auch ein Auge werfe, nicht so zukunftssicher. (Und ja ich weiß das ist nicht der beste Vergleich.)


----------



## Ben-HD (4. Mai 2020)

Das Pole ist aber auch eine extreme Nische... wenn das die "Zukunft" jetzt darstellt, dann kannst du wahrscheinlich nur noch das Pole kaufen und sowas wie Nicolai.


----------



## Ben-HD (4. Mai 2020)

Weiß jemand zufällig wo man einen 29er TR Rahmen in L gebraucht kaufen kann aktuell?


----------



## hegbert (5. Mai 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig wo man einen 29er TR Rahmen in L gebraucht kaufen kann aktuell?


Moin,
auf der Website gibts die 2019er Rahmenkits derzeit für nen fairen Kurs:




__





						META TR - Warenkorb
					





					www.commencal-store.de
				




Vllt was für dich dabei.
Grüße


----------



## Ben-HD (7. Mai 2020)

Würde gern was Gebrauchtes nehmen. Aber vielleicht geht auch ein Rahmenkit. Leider nicht so sehr schöne Farben dieses Jahr. 

Weiß jemand was die Felgen nackig wiegen?


----------



## Ben-HD (9. Mai 2020)

Ok, dann werde ich es jetzt selbst herausfinden. Nur um die Felgen zu wiegen!






Ich bin so aufgeregt! ?


----------



## phoenixinflames (17. Mai 2020)

hegbert schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> fährt hier jemand zfg ein Meta in XL mit einer 170/180er Sattelstütze?
> Überlege meine 150er auszutauschen.
> Grüße



Schrittlänge 84cm, Meta AM 29 in L.
Die 185mm Bikeyoke Revive passt gerade so, ist im Sitzrohr wirklich auf Anschlag.
Ich fahre meinen Sattel aber auch anderthalb Zentimeter höher als ich nach der gängigen Formel sollte.
Beim XL sollte das, je nach Schrittlänge, also passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hegbert (17. Mai 2020)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Schrittlänge 84cm, Meta AM 29 in L.
> Die 185mm Bikeyoke Revive passt gerade so, ist im Sitzrohr wirklich auf Anschlag.
> Ich fahre meinen Sattel aber auch anderthalb Zentimeter höher als ich nach der gängigen Formel sollte.
> Beim XL sollte das, je nach Schrittlänge, also passen.


Feinsten Dank!


----------



## Ben-HD (18. Mai 2020)

Woooohoooo mein Montag wurde gerade un 97% besser!


----------



## Ben-HD (18. Mai 2020)




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. Mai 2020)

Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!


----------



## honi__ (19. Mai 2020)

Servus

viel spass direkt Königstuhl runterdüsen

mfg


----------



## Ben-HD (20. Mai 2020)

Königstuhl muss noch etwas warten, aber kommt sicher wieder dran.

Mein erster Eindruck ist ganz gut. Ist mein erstes 29er. Ob man die großen Räder jetzt haben MUSS und ob die so viel besser sind als 27,5", naja, weiß nicht. Ist aber ok. Auf dem Trail schockt das Ding richtig. Man kann es aktiv fahren, die Rückmeldung ist gut, es möchte Spaß haben und machen. Genau das was ich wollte. Bergauf ist aber ne ganz schöne Plackerei mit dem Teil, Heidewitzka... Ich schiebs jetzt mal auf die Reifen. Magic Mary und Hans Dampf in 2,4 - hat die schon jemand getauscht? Grip scheint ja sehr gut zu sein, aber Rollwiderstand ist echt mies.
Auch Banane sind die SRAM Level T Bremsen. Die wirken ziemlich zahnlos.

Wie sind eure Eindrücke zu Reifen und der Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (20. Mai 2020)

Also ein HD ist eigentlich ein Typischer Reifen für das HR und MM ist auch ein gängiger Reifen am VR. 
Ich bin die Kombi auch schon selbst gefahren, finde sie rollen nicht besser/schlechter wie ein Maxxsi Aggressor / Minion Kombi oder meine aktuelle Kenda Kombi


----------



## Bene2405 (21. Mai 2020)

Ich fahre (zwar 27,5 aber sollte der Sache keinen abbruch tun) die Kombi vorne DHF hinten Aggressor. Für meine Gegend hier und die nahen Alpen komme ich damit super klar. Hatte früher die MM & HD kombi, ist bei schlechtem wetter und weichem Waldboden definitiv die bessere Gripkombi aber fand es zu müsahm vom Rollwiederstand her und habe eigentlich selbes (gutes) Fahrgefühl mit den leichtlaufenderen Maxxis. Hatte auch mal den Kenda Hellcat, ähnlich wie MM, oder den Onza Ibex drauf aber bin doch immer wieder zurück auf Maxxis. Bei schlechtwetter auch mal den DHR vorne und DHF hinten.
Aber Reifenauswahl ist Glaubenssache


----------



## Ben-HD (22. Mai 2020)

Moin, DHF und Aggressor habe ich auf meinem Santa Cruz gefahren. Der Aggressor rollt wirklich gut, manchmal fehlt damit eben Grip wenns kunterbunt wird. Weitere Erfahrungen durfte ich jetzt mit Michelin Wild Enduro sammeln. Auch die rollen gut, auch dort hat das Hinterrad weniger Grip als DHR II oder Hans Dampf. Mal sehen was die Zeit bringt. Gestern habe ich jedenfalls eine andere Bremse bestellt. Magura MT5. Die schien mir bezahlbar und in der Performance vielversprechend. Dazu ein inländisches Produkt, warum nicht?


----------



## prof.66 (22. Mai 2020)

MT5 fahr ich auch, bin damit sehr zufrieden. Preis Leistung gibt's keine bessere Bremse wie ich finde. 

Ich fahr sie aber mit den HC Hebeln, die "NORMALEN" die verbaut sind find ich ergonomisch ne Katastrophe


----------



## Ben-HD (22. Mai 2020)

Ja kann ich mir denken. Finde es nur etwas frech für die Hebel so viel Knete zu verlangen. Einige fahren ja auch Shimano Hebel... oder ganze Shimano Bremspumpen? Da bin ich noch nicht ganz durch gestiegen.


----------



## Ben-HD (24. Mai 2020)

Was fürn dickes Schweinchen...


----------



## Ben-HD (29. Mai 2020)

Bisschen Lesestoff von vitalmtb:









						Why That Bike? | Commencal Meta
					

If you've ever cruised our Bike Check section, the largest collection of badass bike builds on the internet, you know that Vital members spare no expense when it comes to radifying their rides. Always on the hunt for a backstory, we reached out to the owners of these six sick sleds to find out...




					www.vitalmtb.com


----------



## moust (29. Mai 2020)

bekomm ich beim Meta Tr 29 in Medium ne 175mm Sattelstütze (Kind Shock Integra) versenkt ?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (29. Mai 2020)

Nö, außer du hast 1 Meter lange Beine. Im M ist nur eine 125mm drin das das SattelRohr an der Mitte gebogen ist. Eventuell noch ne 150 mit Glück da kommt es aber auf deine Größe an.


----------



## Ben-HD (30. Mai 2020)

Bike Check: Cecile Ravanel's 2020 Commencal Meta AM 29 - Pinkbike
					

Take a closer look at Cecile Ravanel's race-ready Meta AM.




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moust (30. Mai 2020)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Nö, außer du hast 1 Meter lange Beine. Im M ist nur eine 125mm drin das das SattelRohr an der Mitte gebogen ist. Eventuell noch ne 150 mit Glück da kommt es aber auf deine Größe an.



ok, ich bin 180 und die 125er stütze is ja für leute mit 168 gedacht laut tabelle. 5cm mehr hub wären schon cool ohne dass ich die stütze rausziehen muss. naja ich werds mal probieren wenns radl da is...


----------



## Ben-HD (30. Mai 2020)

Du kannst doch sicher die Einstecktiefe der Stützen recherchieren und dann vergleichen. 
Wenn bei dir auch eine KS Rage-I drin ist wie bei mir, dann hast die 213mm Einstecktiefe.






Die 175mm Variante hat 265mm. Das könnte tatsächlich knapp werden. 5,3 cm sind ne Menge. Vgl.: https://www.kssuspension.com/product/lev-integra/

Habe gerade bei FOX geschaut, wie lang deren dropper post ist. Derist auch bei ca. 270 mm Schaftlänge am Außenrohr und 298 mm mit der Betätigungsmechanik unten dran. Scheint also nicht sonderlich lang zu sein das KS Produkt.

Habe einen L Rahmen, aber das dürfte dir nichts bringen, wenn ich dort messen würde.


----------



## moust (30. Mai 2020)

ok, ja danke das ist sehr hilfreich.
 Am L Rahmen messen bringt wenig, da hast du recht. Wie gesagt ich werds mal ausmessen wenns radl da is, und falls die 175er zu lang ist ggf. auf eine mit 150mm wechseln ... 
vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## hegbert (2. Juni 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Königstuhl muss noch etwas warten, aber kommt sicher wieder dran.
> 
> Mein erster Eindruck ist ganz gut. Ist mein erstes 29er. Ob man die großen Räder jetzt haben MUSS und ob die so viel besser sind als 27,5", naja, weiß nicht. Ist aber ok. Auf dem Trail schockt das Ding richtig. Man kann es aktiv fahren, die Rückmeldung ist gut, es möchte Spaß haben und machen. Genau das was ich wollte. Bergauf ist aber ne ganz schöne Plackerei mit dem Teil, Heidewitzka... Ich schiebs jetzt mal auf die Reifen. Magic Mary und Hans Dampf in 2,4 - hat die schon jemand getauscht? Grip scheint ja sehr gut zu sein, aber Rollwiderstand ist echt mies.
> Auch Banane sind die SRAM Level T Bremsen. Die wirken ziemlich zahnlos.
> ...




hehe, klingt gut!
Runter gehen die echt sehr gut und stabil - macht def. Spaß!
Schon PRs in Strava geknackt?  
Hoch find ichs aber auch in Ordnung. Ja, der wiegt ein wenig mehr als andere vllt, aber so schlimm find ichs jetzt nicht. 

Die Schwalbe am Anfang waren ok, mehr nicht.
Danach gabs übern Winter Michelin Wild Endure Front (vorn u hinten). ging schwer aber gut im Winter.
Derzeit fahr ich den Assegai und DHR II - gefällt mir bis jetzt mit Abstand am besten.
Bergauf gehts auch super! 

Grüße


----------



## Ben-HD (2. Juni 2020)

Strava PRs und KOMs purzeln links wie rechts, selbst die Roadies bleiben mit offenen Mündern zurück.

Die Wild Enduro habe ich auch. Alle sagen die rollen so scheisse, finde ich irgendwie gar nicht.

Fährst du den Ass Guy (wie kann man einen Reifen Assegai für den englischen Markt nennen? ) in Exo, Exo+ oder DD? Als Exo soll er 1020g wiegen, mit + gleich 100g mehr. DD Karkasse mit 1300+ g kommt irgendwie gar nicht in Frage. Die Amis stehen teilweise auch sehr auf den Reifen. Würde mich interessieren mehr darüber zu hören. DHR II ist ja aktuell der Goldstandard.


----------



## hegbert (4. Juni 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Strava PRs und KOMs purzeln links wie rechts, selbst die Roadies bleiben mit offenen Mündern zurück.
> 
> Die Wild Enduro habe ich auch. Alle sagen die rollen so scheisse, finde ich irgendwie gar nicht.
> 
> Fährst du den Ass Guy (wie kann man einen Reifen Assegai für den englischen Markt nennen? ) in Exo, Exo+ oder DD? Als Exo soll er 1020g wiegen, mit + gleich 100g mehr. DD Karkasse mit 1300+ g kommt irgendwie gar nicht in Frage. Die Amis stehen teilweise auch sehr auf den Reifen. Würde mich interessieren mehr darüber zu hören. DHR II ist ja aktuell der Goldstandard.


Jup, Strava klingelt immer wieder mit neuen PRs, da find ich das Gewicht egal.
Je schneller man fährt, desto stabiler wird das Bike.

Die Enduro find ich gut, nach 4 Monaten u ca 500km warum die aber iwie auf... haben dann net mehr gut gehalten. Rollwiederstand ging klar.

Den Assegai fahr ich als Exo Dual Compound - auch im Bikepark Schulenberg nicht kaputt bekommen bisher  
DHR II ebenfalls, muss sagen bisher meine Lieblingsmäntel


----------



## Ben-HD (5. Juni 2020)

Ich hab die Enduro seit 4 Wochen im Einsatz. Hinten sieht man schon den Verschleiß. Aber ist nicht schlimm, wollte die unbedingt mal ausprobieren und muss sagen: ich find die echt gut. Danach würde ich mal deinen Assegai/DHR II Mix testen. Vielleicht ist das ja auch richtig gut! DHR II fand ich sowieso gut. Auf meiner Liste steht eigentlich noch Conti Der Baron und Der Kaiser, aber irgendwas hält mich immer davon ab.


----------



## ArneAlligator94 (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
Samstag ist mein 210mm Oneup V2 Dropper gekommen. Den wollte ich dann einbauen in mein Meta AM Größe XL und musste feststellen, dass die max. Einstecktiefe zu lang ist. Im Rahmen sind 25,2cm Platz, der Dropper hat ne länge von ca 28,2cm. Hätte man natürlich auch vorher nachmessen können. Hatte nun überlegt mir die 180mm Variante zu kaufen, da die passen müsste, oder kennt ihr 200mm Varianten, die passen könnten? Die Rockshox Reverb soll ja zb recht kurz sein, aber mehr Angaben finde ich dazu nicht. 

MfG, 

Arne


----------



## Ben-HD (8. Juni 2020)

Ich weiß nicht ob das zuverlässig ist, aber die RS Reverb die ich in den Fingern hatte, hatten alle nach wenigen Monaten Spiel. Ich find die Dinger qualitativ nicht so gut. Wenn du einen Service selber machen willst musst du erstmal 120€ für Teile und Werkzeug auf den Tisch legen. Wenn man überlegt was bspw. eine Crankbrothers Highline 3 kostet kann man die Reverb genau so gut wegwerfen.

Wälz doch mal die Herstellerseiten. Die geben doch alle die Einstecktiefe in deren Handbüchern an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArneAlligator94 (8. Juni 2020)

Was fahren denn so die Großen unter euch? Ich bin 193 und im XL Rahmen ist die 150er dann doch was kurz mMn.


----------



## moust (8. Juni 2020)

ArneAlligator94 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Samstag ist mein 210mm Oneup V2 Dropper gekommen. Den wollte ich dann einbauen in mein Meta AM Größe XL und musste feststellen, dass die max. Einstecktiefe zu lang ist. Im Rahmen sind 25,2cm Platz, der Dropper hat ne länge von ca 28,2cm. Hätte man natürlich auch vorher nachmessen können. Hatte nun überlegt mir die 180mm Variante zu kaufen, da die passen müsste, oder kennt ihr 200mm Varianten, die passen könnten? Die Rockshox Reverb soll ja zb recht kurz sein, aber mehr Angaben finde ich dazu nicht.
> 
> MfG,
> ...



falls Interesse: 
Ich hätte ne Kindshick lev Integra in 175mm bald über da ich das gleiche Problem haben werde vermutlich. hatte geplant diese in meinen M Rahmen zu bauen bei 180cm aber die wird vermutlich nicht passen und ich werd mir eine in 150mm reinbauen anstatt der Serien 125er Stütze.   bekomm morgen meinen M Rahmen (Meta TR)


----------



## ArneAlligator94 (9. Juni 2020)

gstue schrieb:


> falls Interesse:
> Ich hätte ne Kindshick lev Integra in 175mm bald über da ich das gleiche Problem haben werde vermutlich. hatte geplant diese in meinen M Rahmen zu bauen bei 180cm aber die wird vermutlich nicht passen und ich werd mir eine in 150mm reinbauen anstatt der Serien 125er Stütze.   bekomm morgen meinen M Rahmen (Meta TR)



Hi, danke aber ich werde jetzt erstmal die 180er von Oneup ausprobieren.


----------



## moust (9. Juni 2020)

M Rahmen - 175er Stütze maximal versenkt bei 180cm perfekt.  kleiner dürfte man awa nimmer sein.


----------



## Ben-HD (9. Juni 2020)

Wunderschöner Aufbau mit den Skinwalls, der Lyrik und dem Coil.


----------



## Ben-HD (13. Juni 2020)

Folgend zu diesem Thema um ein neues Meta, hat schon jemand neue Infos?






						Commencal Meta neu ?
					

Hallo in die runde,  hab was läuten hören, dass es demnächst ein neues Meta 29 AM geben soll? Hat da wer schon Infos dazu? Hintergrund wäre, ob man lieber das neue abwartet weil komplett anders. Oder jetzt noch ein Rahmenkit ordern, weil die GEO eh mehr oder weniger bestehen bleibt...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArneAlligator94 (13. Juni 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Folgend zu diesem Thema um ein neues Meta, hat schon jemand neue Infos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nächste Woche werden jedenfalls die neuen Modelle vorgestellt. Hatte denen am Mittwoch ne Mail geschickt. Also lange musst du nicht mehr warten


----------



## Ben-HD (13. Juni 2020)

Yay, danke dir!


----------



## Ben-HD (13. Juni 2020)

?


----------



## Ben-HD (14. Juni 2020)

Wer sich für einen MTBR Trail Bike of the Year Test interessiert, bitte:


----------



## Ben-HD (21. Juni 2020)

Hier das neue 2021er AM:































Quelle: https://www.vitalmtb.com/forums/The...umors-and-innovation,10797?page=28#post_48285


----------



## Cyclonaut (21. Juni 2020)

nice, danke fürs teilen!
bin schon neugierig wie die preise ausfallen werden...


----------



## Vccr (22. Juni 2020)

So, die Bikes sind ja jetzt online und ich schreib einfach mal meine Meinung.

Vor 3 Wochen ist mein 2020 Team angekommen und ich weiß nicht ob ich mich ärgern soll oder zufrieden sein soll. Aber da ich in den Alpen Trails oder Wanderwege fahre die nicht sehr schnell sind denke ich ist das 2020er besser für mich mit dem steilerem Lenkwinkel und kürzerem Reach. Vom Preis her ist es ja auch um einiges teurer geworden (600€ für das Team), aber man bekommt nun Code RSC. Zahlt sich für mich nicht aus. Es ist außerdem noch um ein ganzes kg schwerer. Optisch gefällt mir auch das 2020 mehr. Das neue will irgendwie zu sehr auf clean machen für meinem Geschmack. Das Alte hat eben diese bombensicheren Wirkung die beim neuen verloren gegangen ist. 
Aber wie schon gesagt, alles nur meine Meinung.


----------



## onlyforchicks (22. Juni 2020)

Bin auch etwas hin und hergerissen. Auf der einen Seite  saug..l, auf der anderen ist die GEO wahrscheinlich wirklich nur zum straight ballern sinnvoll in dieser Ausprägung. Oder was meint Ihr dazu? Überlege gerade das alte als Rahmenkit zu ordern und selbst aufzubauen..... Auf der anderen Seite lande ich da auch bei fast bei 3500 Euro und für 300 mehr bekomme ich das neue mit ner 38er Fox....


----------



## onlyforchicks (12. Juli 2020)

so, jetzt hatte ich das Vergnügen gestern mal ein Konkurrenzprodukt auführlich auf ner Testfahrt ausprobieren zu könne. Nämlich das neue Last Coal. Muss schon sagen, dass das Teil richtig Spaß gemacht hat und sehr wertig verarbeitet ist. Leider sind die Lieferzeiten momentan aufgrund der großen Nachfrage ziemlich lange und ich bin ungeduldig..... Das Coal hat nen 64 grad lenkwinkel. Ist beim ersten aufsitzen schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ganz geil eigentlich wenn man seine Fahrweise drauf eingestellt hat. Mit gefällt das alte Meta eh besser als die neue Variante und der Rahmen ist ab Ende Juli in XL lieferbar. Jetzt meine Frage. Das Meta hat in XL (die alte Version) nen Lenkwinkel von 66 Grad. Die anderen Größen haben 65,5 Grad laut Homepage. von 64 zu 66 ist schon ein großer Unterschied..... Hat jemand mit dem XL meta mit dem "steilen Lenkwinkel" Erfahrungen bzw. ich hab nun überlegt mir das Teil zu kaufen selbst aufzubauen und je nach Vorliebe nen Winkelsteuersatz reinzubauen. Damit könnte ich dann das alte Rahmenset auch auf 64 Grad trimmen, im Bedarfsfall und hätte zeitnah ein Bike  Jemand schon mal damit rumgespielt und Erfahrungen mit sowas?

Die anderen GEO Daten des "alten Meta" sind fast identisch zu dem Last Coal und aktuell sind die Preise für die altem FRamekits ja ganz interessant und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man auch mit dem alten Rahmen schnell und spaßig bergab fahren kann...... ;-)


----------



## ArneAlligator94 (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Wer fährt denn hier nen Coilshock? Habt ihr ne progressive Feder oder ne normale verbaut? Habe mir gestern den Marzocchi CR A gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (21. Juli 2020)

Kann mir jemand helfen: das neue Meta AM hat ein BB92 Innenlager. Hat der Rahmen eine 41 oder 46mm Innenlageraufnahme?

Danke für eine kurze Antwort.


----------



## Ben-HD (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo, weiß jemand ob es mittlerweile einen Micro Spline Freilauf für die Formula Naben von Commençal gibt?


----------



## Jefe (28. Juli 2020)

..was mich beim neuen grad ein bisschen anzickt ist dass das Dämpfermaß 230 x 62,5 ist. Gibt´s doch gar nicht auf dem freien Markt.


----------



## CaptainKoma (28. Juli 2020)

Wird bestimmt auch mit 65 Hub laufen. Hast sogar noch mehr Federweg


----------



## Jefe (28. Juli 2020)

...bin mir nicht sicher dass das funktioniert.  Die Jungs von Commencal werden sich ja was dabei gedacht haben (hoffe ich zumindest)


----------



## Ben-HD (31. Juli 2020)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Stahlfederdämpfern im Meta? Würde wohl einen ins Meta TR bauen ums mal zu probieren. Taugen Marzocchi Bomber CR und DVO Jade X etwas?


----------



## Psionic (4. August 2020)

Jefe schrieb:


> ..was mich beim neuen grad ein bisschen anzickt ist dass das Dämpfermaß 230 x 62,5 ist. Gibt´s doch gar nicht auf dem freien Markt.


Klar gibt's das Dämpfermaß habe mir einen Super Deluxe Ultimate in dem Maß bestellt.

Schau Mal bei Starbike.com hat zwar Lieferzeit aber der Preis ist gut.


----------



## Jefe (4. August 2020)

...mea culpa, ich hatte nur 230 x 60 oder x 65 gefunden. Auf der Webseite von Rockshox gibt´s den tatsächlich.


----------



## hegbert (7. August 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Stahlfederdämpfern im Meta? Würde wohl einen ins Meta TR bauen ums mal zu probieren. Taugen Marzocchi Bomber CR und DVO Jade X etwas?


Schon drin?
Wie ists bisher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (7. August 2020)

hegbert schrieb:


> Schon drin?
> Wie ists bisher?


Ne habs nicht gemacht. Konnte weder hier noch auf Pinkbike dazu Rückmeldung bekommen. Würde denken, dass es aufgrund des SX Modells gut funktioniert generell, aber welcher Dämpfer da jetzt was taugt und zudem nicht gleich einen Arm und ein Bein kostet, ist mir nicht klar.


----------



## Psionic (8. August 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Ne habs nicht gemacht. Konnte weder hier noch auf Pinkbike dazu Rückmeldung bekommen. Würde denken, dass es aufgrund des SX Modells gut funktioniert generell, aber welcher Dämpfer da jetzt was taugt und zudem nicht gleich einen Arm und ein Bein kostet, ist mir nicht klar.



Kann dir wahrscheinlich nach nächstem Wochenende etwas dazu sagen.
Habe gestern mein Meta TR Sx bekommen, was ich aber schon sagen kann bei 90Kg wurde mir von Commencal eine 550er feder empfohlen.
Also wird wohl mit etwas härterer Feder gefahren um die nicht allzu hohe Progression auszugleichen bin gespannt wie es funktioniert.


----------



## Ben-HD (8. August 2020)

Psionic schrieb:


> Kann dir wahrscheinlich nach nächstem Wochenende etwas dazu sagen.
> Habe gestern mein Meta TR Sx bekommen, was ich aber schon sagen kann bei 90Kg wurde mir von Commencal eine 550er feder empfohlen.
> Also wird wohl mit etwas härterer Feder gefahren um die nicht allzu hohe Progression auszugleichen bin gespannt wie es funktioniert.


Das wäre cool. Welcher Dämpfer ist in deinem Bike drin?


----------



## Psionic (8. August 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Das wäre cool. Welcher Dämpfer ist in deinem Bike drin?



Ist ein Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil.
Tune kann ich leider nicht sagen habe auch auf der Commencal Seite nichts gefunden.
Gehe mal von M/M aus der war zumindest im Meta Am.
So wie es aussieht kommt die Feder leider nicht mehr dieses Wochenende.


----------



## Psionic (8. August 2020)

Hab das Rad jetzt mal aufgebaut den Sattel und Dropper gegen meinen alten getauscht ging zum Glück gerade so, könnte den vielleicht noch nen halben cm weiter versenken. (L Rahmen bei 180cm mit 86cm Schritt)
Mal im Stand ein bisschen rumgehüft und mit 400er feder fast den ganzen Federweg gebraucht schätze aber dass die 550er eventuell zu hart sein wird.
Werde mir dann eventuell eine Sprindex besorgen mit der ich dann ein bisschen Spielraum habe.
Schaltgruppe kommt noch runter und was anderes drauf aber so schauts aus bis jetzt:


----------



## Ben-HD (9. August 2020)

Scheisse ich brauch auch ne Lyrik um die Revelation zu ersetzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psionic (10. August 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Scheisse ich brauch auch ne Lyrik um die Revelation zu ersetzen...


Kann ich verstehen bin zwar keine aktuelle Revelation gefahren nur eine alte aber die Lyrik ist schon nicht schlecht.
Habe mal die neue Debon Air getestet und am Anfang hat sie mir gar nicht gefallen, mit Druckstufe so ziemlich offen funktioniert sie aber schon ganz gut.


----------



## Rick7 (11. August 2020)

Hi Leute,

bin auf der Suche nach ner kleinen Probefahrt bzw. Probesitzen eines Meta TR in Größe M im Raum Frankfurt am Main / Darmstadt etc. Das 2021 er Modell steht auf der Liste, wird jedoch erst gegen Ende des Jahres ausgeliefert, deshalb würde ich zumindest gerne mal das noch aktuelle Proberollen  

Gerne per PN, vielen Dank schonmal. 
VG Rick


----------



## Waldhobel (16. September 2020)

Hi, 

gibt es ne Möglichkeit bei einem von euch ein Meta AM Größe L, XL Probe zu sitzen.
Für die Frau Größe S 

Raum LU/MA 

Winerberg hat noch die 2020er Modelle 
Bring auch Grundnahrungsmittel mit 
Gerne per PN, danke im im vorraus 
Grüße


----------



## hegbert (23. September 2020)

Waldhobel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibt es ne Möglichkeit bei einem von euch ein Meta AM Größe L, XL Probe zu sitzen.
> Für die Frau Größe S
> ...


Moin,

wenn du mir sagst, welcher Raum LU/MA sein soll, kann ich dir helfen
Hab das 2020er in XL.

Grüße


----------



## Waldhobel (29. September 2020)

hegbert schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn du mir sagst, welcher Raum LU/MA sein soll, kann ich dir helfen
> Hab das 2020er in XL.
> ...


Hi,

danke für deine Antwort.

LU/MA bedeutet  Ludwigshafen, Mannheim die Ecke also Rhein-Nekar-Region + 100 Km Umkreis.
Aber das 2020er unterscheidet sich ja schon in der Geo vom 21er Modell. 

Wie fährt es sich ?

Grüße


----------



## moust (2. Oktober 2020)

Psionic schrieb:


> Hab das Rad jetzt mal aufgebaut den Sattel und Dropper gegen meinen alten getauscht ging zum Glück gerade so, könnte den vielleicht noch nen halben cm weiter versenken. (L Rahmen bei 180cm mit 86cm Schritt)
> Mal im Stand ein bisschen rumgehüft und mit 400er feder fast den ganzen Federweg gebraucht schätze aber dass die 550er eventuell zu hart sein wird.
> :



interessant, ich fahr das gleiche Radl mit gleicher Größe und Schritt nur ist mein Rahmen ein M. Hab 72kg und mir passt die 450er Feder ganz gut soweit.


----------



## Psionic (2. Oktober 2020)

gstue schrieb:


> interessant, ich fahr das gleiche Radl mit gleicher Größe und Schritt nur ist mein Rahmen ein M. Hab 72kg und mir passt die 450er Feder ganz gut soweit.



Habe im moment ca 90kg Fahrbereit, mein Gewicht schwankt bedingt durch Kraftsport etwas.
Anfang des Jahres nach dem Winter war ich auf 97kg nackt.
Kann respektive sagen die 550er passt, Endprogression fehlt leider nur etwas.
Habe mir deswegen und wegen der Schwankung im Körpergewicht noch einen Luftdämpfer und die Megneg geordert ist aber leider noch nicht da.
Dauert im moment halt alles etwas länger.
Das Rad ist auf jeden Fall Bombe hab es nicht bereut auf 29er zu wechseln und mir das Meta zu kaufen, hatte auch noch Glück und hab es für den Sale Preis bekommen.


----------



## Waldhobel (20. Oktober 2020)

Hi, 

hab mir gestern den Meta AM-Rahmen bei BC in L bestellt und werd die kommenden Wochen mal den Aufbau starten.
Wechsle von Capra XL 

Fahrer
185/92SL 90 Kg 

Angedacht ist mal grob:

GX Eagel-Guppe komplett
MT5 203/203 (komplett vorhanden)
Sixpack Cockpit
Lyrik oder Zeb
RS Superdeluxe Coil bei 95 Kg fahrfertig mit 600er Feder
Bikeyoke
Felgen bin ich mir noch net schlüssig  - Tips ?

wenn ihr noch Ideen oder Anregungen habt her damit


----------



## Psionic (20. Oktober 2020)

Waldhobel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab mir gestern den Meta AM-Rahmen bei BC in L bestellt und werd die kommenden Wochen mal den Aufbau starten.
> Wechsle von Capra XL
> ...



Hab den Rahmen jetzt auch schon länger liegen im Endeffekt werd ichs wie das Team aufbauen.
Weiss nicht ob coil so eine gute wahl ist der Hinterbau ist doch relativ linear oder?
Sattelstütze werd ich denke ich eine One up nehmen die Gibts auch in 34.9mm.
Laufräder habe ich Dt Swiss 350 Naben mit Sapim Race speichen und Chromag Ba30 felgen genommen.
Zu den Chromag findet man nicht allzu viel, sicherlich nicht die leichtesten aber mir war wichtiger dass sie steiff und robust sind.
Wollte zuerst Newmen eg.30 nehmen haben mir aber optisch nicht wirklich gefallen.
Achja hab nen M Rahmen bei 180cm.


----------



## psycho82 (20. Oktober 2020)

Psionic schrieb:


> ...
> Weiss nicht ob coil so eine gute wahl ist der Hinterbau ist doch relativ linear oder?



Richtig ist, das der AM-Rahmen eher für Luft konstruiert wurde, aber auch Coil funktioniert... Hier im Test, wird drauf eingegangen, dass es mit Coil sogar potenter ist.









						Test nouveauté | Commencal Meta AM & TR : deux visions de l'enduro - Vojo Magazine
					

Avec le repositionnement du Meta TR sur un segment plus enduro que par le passé, le Meta AM se devait d’évoluer pour ne pas faire doublon. Contrairement à son petit frère, son débattement (160 mm devant comme derrière) ne change pas mais tout le reste évolue pour progresser encore dans le...




					www.vojomag.com
				




Bei der EWS sind auch einige Teamfahrer mit Coil unterwegs gewesen - das funktioniert

Ps: würde das Meta auch mit Coil aufbauen - habe beim Rahmen aber noch nicht zugeschlagen, da mir in L die Kettenstreben zu kurz sind...wären die 1 cm länger, dann wäre Commencal Nr 4 schon im Fuhrpark...so wird's wohl doch mal ne andere Marke werden, da die Kettenstreben in L einfach zu kurz sind, für meinen Geschmack

Hätte demnächst nen nagelneuen Superdeluxe Coil RTC in 230x62,5 abzugeben, falls wer einen sucht...- wie gesagt wird bei mir kein Meta werden- schade, dass die die Kettenstreben verbockt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willer82 (20. Oktober 2020)

Hi,
Ich fahre das Meta AM 29 und das Meta Power 29. Im Meta AM habe ich einen Coil und im Meta Power einen Luftdämpfer.  Der Coil gefällt mir persönlich wesentlich besser. Also kann nur empfehlen das Bike mit Coil aufzubauen. 
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Psionic (20. Oktober 2020)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Richtig ist, das der AM-Rahmen eher für Luft konstruiert wurde, aber auch Coil funktioniert... Hier im Test, wird drauf eingegangen, dass es mit Coil sogar potenter ist.



Mag gut Stimmen dass der Coil so ganz gut Funktioniert.
Fahre im Meta TR einen Coil und finde auch dass er gut funktioniert nur rauscht er mir gegen Ende halt zu sehr durch und das bei knapp über 20% SAG ohne große Vorspannung also gerade mal die minimalen Umdrehungen.



Willer82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich fahre das Meta AM 29 und das Meta Power 29. Im Meta AM habe ich einen Coil und im Meta Power einen Luftdämpfer.  Der Coil gefällt mir persönlich wesentlich besser. Also kann nur empfehlen das Bike mit Coil aufzubauen.
> Cheers
> Kris



Das 2021 AM und das 2020 Power?
Was wiegst du denn und welche Federhärte?
Wie oben schon geschrieben ich glaub der Coil würde mir zu schnell durch gehen deswegen Air mit Megneg.


----------



## Willer82 (20. Oktober 2020)

Nein, beides 2020er Modelle. 
72kg mit 350er Feder auf einem RS Super Deluxe Coil


----------



## Waldhobel (21. Oktober 2020)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Hätte demnächst nen nagelneuen Superdeluxe Coil RTC in 230x62,5 abzugeben, falls wer einen sucht...- wie gesagt wird bei mir kein Meta werden- schade, dass die die Kettenstreben verbockt haben



da würd ich mal meine Hand strecken, schreib mich einfach mal an, vllt werden wir uns einig.
Ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit Coil, daher der erneute Versuch.
Grad weil die Kettenstrebe kurz war wurde es bei mir das Meta.
Mal sehen wo ich gewichtsmäßig landen werden, dass der Rahmen relativ schwer ist, ist mir bewusst, wenn ich unter 16,5 mit Zeb und Coil bleibe bin ich zufrieden.



Psionic schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob coil so eine gute wahl ist der Hinterbau ist doch relativ linear oder?



grad der lineare Hinterbau gefällt mir,
Im Capra war der Umstieg auf Coil, um den Hinterbau linearer zu machen goldrichtig.

✌


----------



## psycho82 (21. Oktober 2020)

@Waldhobel 

hast PN


----------



## Psionic (21. Oktober 2020)

Waldhobel schrieb:


> grad der lineare Hinterbau gefällt mir,
> Im Capra war der Umstieg auf Coil, um den Hinterbau linearer zu machen goldrichtig.
> 
> ✌



Den Hinterbau vom Capra mit dem Meta vergleichen ist aber auch Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen da das Capra ja genug Endprogression hat.
Ist denke ich Geschmackssache unfahrbar wirds sicherlich nicht sein im Gerumpel evtl. auch potenter aber bei heftigeren Einschlägen wird ohne HBO ala Ext oder Progressive Feder das Ding denke ich durchrauschen.
Ne Härtere Feder wirst denke ich auf jeden Fall fahren müssen und ab ner Bestimmten Härte egalisieren sich dann auch die Vorteile vom Coil wenn man zu wenig Sag hat oder der Hinterbau halt nicht mehr sensibel arbeitet.
Ist nur mein Gedankengang kann natürlich jeder machen was er will.


----------



## MrDrBasket (22. Oktober 2020)

Auch hier ein "Hallo" in die Runde und zwei Bilder von meinem Aufbau.






VG


----------



## Nussketier (23. Oktober 2020)

Sehr schick! Welche Größe ist das? Gewicht?


----------



## Waldhobel (23. Oktober 2020)

Psionic schrieb:


> ab ner Bestimmten Härte egalisieren sich dann auch die Vorteile vom Coil wenn man zu wenig Sag hat oder der Hinterbau halt nicht mehr sensibel arbeitet.



da hast du natürlich recht, den Gewichtsaspekt mal ganz außer Acht gelassen.
Ich werd es dennoch mal testen. Versuch macht klug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrDrBasket (23. Oktober 2020)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Sehr schick! Welche Größe ist das? Gewicht?



ca.17 kg in "M". Kann aber sein, dass das mit Lampen etc. war, sprich ohne alles ca. 16kg. Macht sich nicht so bemerkbar, da das alte bei ca. 15.5kg lag und man das Teil echt gut treten kann.


----------



## benni181 (23. Oktober 2020)

Hi ich bin am überlegen mir ein meta tr29 zu kaufen  kann mir mal jemand sein erfahrungen wieder geben ist es bikepark tauglich? Mich schreckt ein wenig das hohe Gewicht ab in der Preisklasse gibt ja wesentlich leichtere bikes. Könnt ihr mir mal eure Erfahrungen wiedergeben


----------



## MrDrBasket (24. Oktober 2020)

Da sich "AM" und "TR" vom Rahmenaufbau und -material kaum unterscheiden, würde ich das "TR" als bikeparktauglich einstufen. Und das Gewicht ist echt kein Problem. Der Sitzwinkel kompensiert das Gewicht sehr gut, hätte ich beim "AM" selbst nicht gedacht.


----------



## Nussketier (24. Oktober 2020)

Wie groß bist du denn?

Und gib mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht ab wenn du es ein paar Mal hast krachen lassen.


----------



## benni181 (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich fahre aktuell noch ein canyon strive 2019 er modell aber des lässt sich schon treten bergauf da will ich eben was spritzigeres jetzt weiss ich eben nur net ist das tr wirklicher spritziger als das strive


----------



## Rick7 (24. Oktober 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Ich fahre aktuell noch ein canyon strive 2019 er modell aber des lässt sich schon treten bergauf da will ich eben was spritzigeres jetzt weiss ich eben nur net ist das tr wirklicher spritziger als das strive


Ohne das Meta TR gefahren zu sein würde ich sagen - Never ever. Das strive mit dem shape shifter geht schon echt gut bergauf. Is aber nur Mutmaßung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni181 (24. Oktober 2020)

Ok ich dachte das des tr spritziger ist


----------



## psycho82 (25. Oktober 2020)

Psionic schrieb:


> Den Hinterbau vom Capra mit dem Meta vergleichen ist aber auch Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen da das Capra ja genug Endprogression hat.
> Ist denke ich Geschmackssache unfahrbar wirds sicherlich nicht sein im Gerumpel evtl. auch potenter aber bei heftigeren Einschlägen wird ohne HBO ala Ext oder Progressive Feder das Ding denke ich durchrauschen.
> Ne Härtere Feder wirst denke ich auf jeden Fall fahren müssen und ab ner Bestimmten Härte egalisieren sich dann auch die Vorteile vom Coil wenn man zu wenig Sag hat oder der Hinterbau halt nicht mehr sensibel arbeitet.
> Ist nur mein Gedankengang kann natürlich jeder machen was er will.



Hast du die entsprechenden Kennlinien vom Hinterbau? Oder sind es nur deine Vermutungen? 

Eine sehr grosse Anzahl  der Commencal EWS-fahrer sind dieses Jahr mit dem Super Deluxe Coil unterwegs gewesen auf dem 2021er Meta

Cecile Ravanel selbst fährt auf ruppigen Strecken den Coil und auf ihren flacheren Hometrails den Air...auch bei der EWS in Finale war sie auf Coil unterwegs....spricht eigentlich dafür, dass der Meta AM29 sehr gut mit Coil funktionieren sollte...

Ausserdem gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit ne progressive Feder im Coil-Dämpfer zu fahren


----------



## Rick7 (25. Oktober 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Ok ich dachte das des tr spritziger ist


Ach vergiss was ich geschrieben habe, das is nur Mutmaßung, war eigentlich Käse das zu schreiben. Wissen wird mans erst wenn man beide gegeneinander Probe fährt.


----------



## moust (26. Oktober 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Hi ich bin am überlegen mir ein meta tr29 zu kaufen  kann mir mal jemand sein erfahrungen wieder geben ist es bikepark tauglich? Mich schreckt ein wenig das hohe Gewicht ab in der Preisklasse gibt ja wesentlich leichtere bikes. Könnt ihr mir mal eure Erfahrungen wiedergeben



das TR ist durchaus Bikepark tauglich, nach meinen ersten 2 (Innsbruck&Brandnertal) reinen Parktagen kann ich das 100% bestätigen. Vielleicht muss mann ein bissl sauberer fahren aber ich war nie langsamer als meine Kollegen mit Nomad, Ransom oder TR11 bzw in irgend einer Form eingeschränkt von den Jumps her.


----------



## zweipunktsechs (26. Oktober 2020)

Da ich mich verletzte habe und für mich der Herbst/Winter gelaufen ist, weiß ich noch nicht was nächste Saison der Plan ist.
Deshalb steht mein 2019er Meta AM 29 in L zum Verkauf.
Das Rad hat mir mega Spaß gemacht, ob auf Hometrails oder in den Alpen.
Vielleicht stöbert ja jemand in diesem Thread und überlegt sich auch ein Meta aufzubauen  ich hoffe der Preis ist fair.






						Enduro Rahmen: 406 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Enduro Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 406 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## benni181 (26. Oktober 2020)

gstue schrieb:


> das TR ist durchaus Bikepark tauglich, nach meinen ersten 2 (Innsbruck&Brandnertal) reinen Parktagen kann ich das 100% bestätigen. Vielleicht muss mann ein bissl sauberer fahren aber ich war nie langsamer als meine Kollegen mit Nomad, Ransom oder TR11 bzw in irgend einer Form eingeschränkt von den Jumps her.


----------



## benni181 (26. Oktober 2020)

Und wie findest du das es sich für touren eignet? Was findest du unterscheidet sich commencal zu anderen Herstellern warum hast du commencal genommen


----------



## moust (26. Oktober 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Und wie findest du das es sich für touren eignet? Was findest du unterscheidet sich commencal zu anderen Herstellern warum hast du commencal genommen



ich bin damit hauptsächlich bei uns rund um IBK unterwegs und je nach trail meist 600-800 hm so als standardrunde. Bergauf geht es für mich sehr gut, hab kein Problem mit 1000hm+ damit zu fahrn.  Die meisten hängen sich eh zu viel am Gewicht auf.  
Es ist halt ein Radl und Radl sind cool !


----------



## Psionic (26. Oktober 2020)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Hast du die entsprechenden Kennlinien vom Hinterbau? Oder sind es nur deine Vermutungen?
> 
> Eine sehr grosse Anzahl  der Commencal EWS-fahrer sind dieses Jahr mit dem Super Deluxe Coil unterwegs gewesen auf dem 2021er Meta
> 
> ...



Die fürs Capra hatte ich tatsächlich mal gefunden als ich wegen einem anderen Bike geschaut hatte findet man eigentlich aber überall dass das Capra und wohl generell die Yt´s sehr progressiv ausgelegt sind.
Da das 2021er Meta nochmal linearer Ausgelegt ist als das 2020er wirds wohl kaum sein wie das Capra.
Und wenn Leute in ihrem Review vom Meta davon Sprechen dass der Hinterbau mit 3 Tokens im Super Deluxe immernoch gut durch den Federweg geht trau ich mich einfach mal das so zu sagen.
Der Super Deluxe ist jetzt zwar sicher nicht bekannt für mega Endstroke support aber es ist immer noch ein Luftdämpfer.
Natürlich kannst du überall nen Coil drin fahren ich will das auch niemandem ausreden deswegen sage ich ja ist nur meine Meinung.

Wenn gesponsorte Fahrer lieber einen Coil fahren die halt mit dem Bike arbeiten müssen dass sie bekommen bleibt denen ja nicht viel Wahl, oder sie finden wirklich den Coil in dem Bike besser als den Air das weiss halt keiner.
Die Fahrer in der Ews werden wohl auch kaum nen Standard tune im Coil fahren.

Und logisch kann man eine Progressive Feder fahren das habe ich oben auch schon geschrieben.
Nur mir wäre das irgendwann zu viel Aufriss und dann wäre mir das Bike evtl. zu wenig Flexibel.
Man könnte sich dann ja auch einfach ein Bike kaufen dass besser mit nem Coil harmoniert und keinen Behelf wie eine Progressive feder braucht.

Fakt ist halt es ist wohl ein relativ Lineares Bike das laut Commencal eher mit einem Luftdämpfer harmoniert.

Und ums noch mal zu unterstreichen ich gebe hier nur meine Ansicht/Meinung wieder wie oben schon geschrieben kann jeder machen was er will wegen mir kannst du das Bike mit Coil und 200er Feder fahren wenn es dich glücklich macht.
Wirst du aber wohl nicht weil zumindest bei den zu kurzen Kettenstreben ab Größe L sind wir uns einig.


----------



## Waldhobel (27. Oktober 2020)

Willer82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich fahre das Meta AM 29 und das Meta Power 29. Im Meta AM habe ich einen Coil und im Meta Power einen Luftdämpfer.  Der Coil gefällt mir persönlich wesentlich besser. Also kann nur empfehlen das Bike mit Coil aufzubauen.
> Cheers
> Kris



Servus Kris welche Feder fährst du im AM ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psionic (27. Oktober 2020)

Waldhobel schrieb:


> Servus Kris welche Feder fährst du im AM ?





Willer82 schrieb:


> Nein, beides 2020er Modelle.
> 72kg mit 350er Feder auf einem RS Super Deluxe Coil


----------



## Waldhobel (27. Oktober 2020)

Psionic schrieb:


>



Wer lesen und sich das dann auch über einen längeren Zeitraum behalten kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Willer82 (27. Oktober 2020)

Was ich recht interessant finde, dass ich mit dem Meta Power (Fox DPX2 mit 0.4ccm Volumespacer und 25% SAG) super schnell durchschlage beim Springen. Mit meinem "normalen" Meta und einer 350er Feder (sind 30% SAG) passiert das nicht so häufig.

Der DPX2 lässt sich entweder so progressiv einstellen das er nicht durchschlägt aber auch mega unsensibel wird oder eben genau andersherum :/

Habe allerdings noch nicht versucht den Coil im Meta Power zu fahren...nicht das es am Ende doch an einer etwas anderen Kinematik liegt.

Grüße
Willer


----------



## Willer82 (27. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Psionic (27. Oktober 2020)

Das 2020er Team finde ich einfach schick auch wenn Rot nicht so wirklich meine Farbe ist.


----------



## MrDrBasket (21. November 2020)

Da ein Aufbau nie zu Ende ist, kamen ans Meta die ersten Updates:
-Gabelschaft konnte nun um 2cm gekürzt werden
-Ovales 30T Kettenblatt (Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so viel angenehmer kurbeln lässt)
-Magura MDR-P VR: 220mm HR: 203 mm (Die vorherigen waren eher eine Notlösung wegen Lieferbarkeit)



Für den Look jetzt noch eine Fox Transfer (die Ethirteen muss zum Service und wird Erstzteil)


----------



## Waldhobel (21. November 2020)

Salve,

Mein Hobel ist jetzt auch fertig.
Gewogen mit der Kofferwaage 15,38 KG, 
Also doch leichter als gedacht.

Aufbau:
Zeb Ultimate 
RS Superdeluxe Ultimate (Coil ist noch net lieferbar)
Gx Eagel 12fach komplett 
One Up
Mt 5 203/203
Loomer Felgen (BC)
Assegai/Ardent 2,5/2,4 in Exo 3C und 
Milleium Cokpit/Pedale.
Sattelklemme fehlt noch.


Morgen den ersten Ritt, dann vllt auch ein Bild. 

Grüße


----------



## ArneAlligator94 (29. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
hab meinen Marzocchi Bomber CR zu klump gefahren. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem DVO Jade? Beim Bomber war die Reboundschraube seeehr nah am Hinterbau-Link. Beim DVO ist die Schraube ähnlich positioniert. Passt das? 

LG, Arne


----------



## Free_Rider94 (6. Mai 2021)

Heute gab es Post aus Andorra 😍 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blöderweise verzögert sich der Aufbau und die erste Probefahrt noch ein bisschen da der Steuersatz und ein Reifen nicht mitgeliefert wurden.. 


Ist in Klärung mit Commencal wie das weitere Vorgehen ist aber ich habe schon passende Teile bestellt weil ich nicht nochmal ewig warten möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (7. Mai 2021)

Wenn es die Lackierung für das TR gegeben hätte, hätte ich es auch so genommen. Die bikes im DH WC haben mir super gefallen. Ich hätte aber keine bunte Gabel dran gemacht, ich finde das bricht irgendwie das klare Design. Aber rote und orange Gabeln müssen scheinbar gerade an alle bikes ran.

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg beim Beschaffen der Teile!


----------



## Sascha_89 (7. Mai 2021)

So, meins ist angekommen, aufgebaut und die erste Probefahrt mit 1000hm ist auch schon rum. Den Berg hoch fährt das Rad super entspannt und das Gewicht stört überhaupt nicht (wie ja schon viele vorher gesagt haben).

Bergab ist das eine andere Welt, man muss das Gewicht wirklich aktiv nach vorne verlagern, dafür gibts dann aber kein Halten mehr. Es läuft super ruhig und stabil und lässt sich gefühlt durch nichts aus der Ruhe bringen und das obwohl das Fahrwerk bisher nur grob eingestellt wurde.
Trotzdem funktionieren enge Spitzkehren immernoch ohne Probleme. Nur an die Länge muss man sich beim Versetzen gewöhnen, man braucht halt etwas mehr Platz.


----------



## Free_Rider94 (7. Mai 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Wenn es die Lackierung für das TR gegeben hätte, hätte ich es auch so genommen. Die bikes im DH WC haben mir super gefallen. Ich hätte aber keine bunte Gabel dran gemacht, ich finde das bricht irgendwie das klare Design. Aber rote und orange Gabeln müssen scheinbar gerade an alle bikes ran.
> 
> Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg beim Beschaffen der Teile!


Ja ich hab lange überlegt ob es das weiß/blaue oder das weiß/schwarze werden soll und da hat mir das blau einfach nicht gefallen.
An der orangenen Gabel scheiden sich die Geister.. Ich bin seit ich das Hobby ernsthaft betreibe immer nur schwarze Gabeln gefahren und da wollte ich jetzt einfach mal was anderes zumal mit ner schwarzen Fox wäre es ja quasi Serienaustattung nur günstiger 

Steuersatz und Reifen habe ich gestern Abend noch bestellt das dürfte nächste Woche kommen.
Leider wurde auch der Halter für die Bremsleitung an der Fox 38 sowie sämtliches Zubehör für selbige vergessen.. Oder bekommt man das schlicht nicht dazu? 

Ne Mail habe ich geschrieben und jetzt warte ich auf Antwort..


Bisher war der Kontakt sehr positiv und alle "Probleme" wurden zügig und zu beider Zufriedenheit abgewickelt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Mai 2021)

Free_Rider94 schrieb:


> Ne Mail habe ich geschrieben und jetzt warte ich auf Antwort..



Ruf an - die sind telefonisch sehr hilfsbereit und haben auch eine deutschsprachige Kollegin im Support. Damit habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Auf meine Emails warte ich jetzt noch auf Rückantwort.

 (+376) 73 74 76


----------



## Waldhobel (7. Mai 2021)

Sascha_89 schrieb:


> So, meins ist angekommen, aufgebaut und die erste Probefahrt mit 1000hm ist auch schon rum. Den Berg hoch fährt das Rad super entspannt und das Gewicht stört überhaupt nicht (wie ja schon viele vorher gesagt haben).
> 
> Bergab ist das eine andere Welt, man muss das Gewicht wirklich aktiv nach vorne verlagern, dafür gibts dann aber kein Halten mehr. Es läuft super ruhig und stabil und lässt sich gefühlt durch nichts aus der Ruhe bringen und das obwohl das Fahrwerk bisher nur grop eingestellt wurde.
> Trotzdem funktionieren enge Spitzkehren immernoch ohne Probleme. Nur an die Länge muss man sich beim Versetzen gewöhnen, man braucht halt etwas mehr Platz.
> ...


Sieht super aus,

an Schwarz/weiß scheiden sich echt die Geister, 
ganz wichtige Frage was für eine Sattelklemme ist das. 

I


----------



## Sascha_89 (7. Mai 2021)

Waldhobel schrieb:


> Sieht super aus,
> 
> an Schwarz/weiß scheiden sich echt die Geister,
> ganz wichtige Frage was für eine Sattelklemme ist das.
> ...


Danke  
Ist eine KCNC Satteklemme, eigentlich für 38,2, passt aber gerade noch so.

https://r2-bike.com/KCNC-Sattelklemme-MTB-SC11-382-mm-schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldhobel (7. Mai 2021)

Sascha_89 schrieb:


> Danke
> Ist eine KCNC Satteklemme, eigentlich für 38,2, passt aber gerade noch so.
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/KCNC-Sattelklemme-MTB-SC11-382-mm-schwarz


mercy


----------



## Free_Rider94 (7. Mai 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ruf an - die sind telefonisch sehr hilfsbereit und haben auch eine deutschsprachige Kollegin im Support. Damit habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Auf meine Emails warte ich jetzt noch auf Rückantwort.
> 
> (+376) 73 74 76


Ich hatte gestern einen englischsprachigen Kollegen am Telefon und der hat mich darauf verwiesen das ich bitte eine Mail schreiben soll aber da habe ich bei einer anderen Nummer angerufen. Dann rufe ich aufjedenfall nochmal bei der von dir genannten Nummer an. Danke dafür  

Da ich alle fehlenden Teile hier in Deutschland gestern Abend schon bestellt habe weil ich nicht ewig warten will geht es mir eigentlich nur drum ob da noch was nach kommt oder ich mein Geld für die fehlenden Teile bekomme..

Edit: @DIRK SAYS habe gerade mit dem deutschsprachigen Kollegen telefoniert. Ist alles geklärt zu meiner Zufriedenheit.


----------



## supamaier (7. Mai 2021)

Hab auch heute meinen Rahmen ohne steuersatz bekommen😔[email protected]_Rider94 was ist bei dir rausgekommen? 

Wie sieht bei euch der unterrohrschutz aus? Nach hinten richtung tretlager steht der bei mir so weg...sieht irgendwie zu lang aus.


----------



## prof.66 (7. Mai 2021)

supamaier schrieb:


> Wie sieht bei euch der unterrohrschutz aus? Nach hinten richtung tretlager steht der bei mir so weg...sieht irgendwie zu lang aus



Ist bei mir bzw. am TR auch, scheint wohl normal zu sein.


----------



## Free_Rider94 (7. Mai 2021)

supamaier schrieb:


> Hab auch heute meinen Rahmen ohne steuersatz bekommen😔[email protected]_Rider94 was ist bei dir rausgekommen?
> 
> Wie sieht bei euch der unterrohrschutz aus? Nach hinten richtung tretlager steht der bei mir so weg...sieht irgendwie zu lang aus.


Ach verdammt..

Ich habe mir bei bike-components folgenden ( https://www.bike-components.de/de/K...tz-p36388/?o=205409-schwarz-ZS44-28-6-ZS56-40 ) auf Empfehlung von Commencal zu einem gleichwertigen bestellt.

Laut dem netten Mitarbeiter in Andorra kommt mein Reifen irgendwo Richtung August und der Steuersatz wäre wohl knapp nen Monat eher verfügbar. 
Da ich mir jetzt aber schon einen bestellt habe bekomme ich das Geld dafür erstattet und nur den Reifen irgendwann zugeschickt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Mai 2021)

Bei mir war es genau das gleiche. 

Der KCNC ist ein Orbit - also solide und stabil.


----------



## hegbert (10. Mai 2021)

Sascha_89 schrieb:


> So, meins ist angekommen, aufgebaut und die erste Probefahrt mit 1000hm ist auch schon rum. Den Berg hoch fährt das Rad super entspannt und das Gewicht stört überhaupt nicht (wie ja schon viele vorher gesagt haben).
> 
> Bergab ist das eine andere Welt, man muss das Gewicht wirklich aktiv nach vorne verlagern, dafür gibts dann aber kein Halten mehr. Es läuft super ruhig und stabil und lässt sich gefühlt durch nichts aus der Ruhe bringen und das obwohl das Fahrwerk bisher nur grop eingestellt wurde.
> Trotzdem funktionieren enge Spitzkehren immernoch ohne Probleme. Nur an die Länge muss man sich beim Versetzen gewöhnen, man braucht halt etwas mehr Platz.
> ...


Sehr schicker Hobel!


----------



## smoorface (12. Mai 2021)

endlich fertig.


----------



## Waldhobel (12. Mai 2021)

smoorface schrieb:


> endlich fertig.


Nice, 

wie lange hast auf den Dämpfer gewartet ?


----------



## hegbert (12. Mai 2021)

Waldhobel schrieb:


> Nice,
> 
> wie lange hast auf den Dämpfer gewartet ?


Frag ich mich auch 
Find den nirgends


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldhobel (12. Mai 2021)

hegbert schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch
> Find den nirgends


kannste kniggen, meinen bestellt 16.10.*20*

heute Info Lieferung *evtl.* Mitte/Ende Juni


----------



## smoorface (12. Mai 2021)

eine Woche, war Privat aus einem Neubike. 
Auf die Dämpferbuchse habe ich 3 Wochen gewartet.
Kam aus England .....


----------



## Free_Rider94 (22. Mai 2021)

Mein META 29 AM ist dann auch mal aufgebaut und wurde sogleich ein paar Meter bewegt um den sauberen Zustand festzuhalten  😋

Es hat sich auf den paar Metern sehr angenehm pedaliert trotz dem recht üppigen Gewicht von 16,5-17,0kg (keine Waage vorhanden, Einzelgewichte addiert allerdings alles ungekürzt und reichlich Reserve).
Die ersten kleinen Hüpfer und Absätze waren verdammt gut. Man merkt die 5 Jahre zum Vorgänger (2016 Specialized Enduro 29). Allein schon ein neues Fahrwerk mit Antrieb 

Geplant ist Orangene Decals für den X2, Steckachse für die 38er, hier und da ein paar Titanschrauben in Oilslick weil wegen darum und ein ganz dringend benötigter neue Sattel <- Gerne Empfehlungen aussprechen bin für alles offen es sollte nur der Preis auch im Verhältnis zum Komfort stehen. Aktuell ist ein SDG Ti-Fly verbaut der schon in die 6 Saison geht und das sieht man ihm auch an..


----------



## zieguslaus (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,  vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?
Ich möchte in mein Meta AM29 von 2019 einen Super Deluxe einbauen. Laut Commencal-Seite benötige ich dafür Buchsen im Format 20x10 für die obere Aufnahme. Nur kann ich diese Abmessungen nirgends finden. Habe ich da einfach ein Verständnisproblem, oder bin ich nur unfähig richtig zu suchen? Hat hier jemand schon mal solche Buchsen bestellt?
Und kann mir jemand sagen ob ein 230x62.5 Dämpfer in dem Rad auch funktioniert und wie sich dieser auswirken würde (statt 230x60, wie originalverbaut)?


----------



## MrDrBasket (27. Mai 2021)

20mm lang mit 10mm Bohrung
https://www.ebay.de/itm/ROCK-SHOX-D...-/152212603699?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Um zu gucken, ob der Dämpfer passt, würde ich mir einen Dummy aus Holz bauen (167,5 mm Länge, Lochmitte/Lochmitte). Wenn allea okay, dann okay


----------



## Rick7 (27. Mai 2021)

zieguslaus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,  vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?
> Ich möchte in mein Meta AM29 von 2019 einen Super Deluxe einbauen. Laut Commencal-Seite benötige ich dafür Buchsen im Format 20x10 für die obere Aufnahme. Nur kann ich diese Abmessungen nirgends finden. Habe ich da einfach ein Verständnisproblem, oder bin ich nur unfähig richtig zu suchen? Hat hier jemand schon mal solche Buchsen bestellt?
> Und kann mir jemand sagen ob ein 230x62.5 Dämpfer in dem Rad auch funktioniert und wie sich dieser auswirken würde (statt 230x60, wie originalverbaut)?


Mit 2,5 mm mehr hub hast du minimal mehr federweg. (wieviel genau kommt auf das übersetzungsverhältnis an. Normal kein Problem bei dieser geringen Abweichung, aber in jedem Fall mal ohne Luft testen ob das Hinterrad auf Block geht wenn du voll einfederst.


----------



## zieguslaus (27. Mai 2021)

Super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## fivepole (4. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen. Welche Größen fahrt ihr denn so? Ich bin 174 cm und tendiere zu einem M. Allerdings ist der Reach auf dem Papier doch enorm. Danke für Feedbacks und Einschätzungen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. September 2021)

1,83 und L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fivepole (5. September 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> 1,83 und L.


Danke. Ist es das 2021 Meta?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. September 2021)

fivepole schrieb:


> Danke. Ist es das 2021 Meta?


Ja.


----------



## Caese (19. September 2021)

Hier fahren ja ein paar das 2019er TR mit Coil/SX bzw mit 210x55 mm. Ich habe meinen Dämpfer jetzt von 50 auf 55 mm Hub umgebaut und ... hmmm. die Brücke zwischen den Sitzstreben schlägt gegen das Sitzrohr (bzw den Plastik-Fender) - hö?!? Schlägt bei ca 52 mm Hub an, das kann doch so nicht richtig sein?


----------



## lukask (25. September 2021)

[Suspension setup]
Mit wie viel SAG fahrt ihr eure Meta 29 (2021)? Der Commencal Kundenservice empfiehlt ein recht straffes setup mit 15% vorne und 20% hinten. Mit FOX performance Fahrtwerk bin ich aber hin- und hergerissen. Einerseits fährt sich das Rad so sehr aktiv, lässt sich super in Bunnyhops etc. ziehen, andererseits wirkt es etwas sprunghaft und unruhig bei kleineren Schlägen (wurzelteppiche o.Ä. - bei größeren Schlägen habe ich gefühlt kein Problem). Ich frage mich nun, was ich tun kann um "das beste aus Beiden Welten" zu bekommen


----------



## benni181 (25. September 2021)

lukask schrieb:


> [Suspension setup]
> Mit wie viel SAG fahrt ihr eure Meta 29 (2021)? Der Commencal Kundenservice empfiehlt ein recht straffes setup mit 15% vorne und 20% hinten. Mit FOX performance Fahrtwerk bin ich aber hin- und hergerissen. Einerseits fährt sich das Rad so sehr aktiv, lässt sich super in Bunnyhops etc. ziehen, andererseits wirkt es etwas sprunghaft und unruhig bei kleineren Schlägen (wurzelteppiche o.Ä. - bei größeren Schlägen habe ich gefühlt kein Problem). Ich frage mich nun, was ich tun kann um "das beste aus Beiden Welten" zu bekommen


Hole dir ein shok


lukask schrieb:


> [Suspension setup]
> Mit wie viel SAG fahrt ihr eure Meta 29 (2021)? Der Commencal Kundenservice empfiehlt ein recht straffes setup mit 15% vorne und 20% hinten. Mit FOX performance Fahrtwerk bin ich aber hin- und hergerissen. Einerseits fährt sich das Rad so sehr aktiv, lässt sich super in Bunnyhops etc. ziehen, andererseits wirkt es etwas sprunghaft und unruhig bei kleineren Schlägen (wurzelteppiche o.Ä. - bei größeren Schlägen habe ich gefühlt kein Problem). Ich frage mich nun, was ich tun kann um "das beste aus Beiden Welten" zu bekommen


Hallo mein Tipp währe hole dir ein shockwizz damit kannst du dein fahrwerk perfekt einstellen kann man sich ebay kleinanzeigen auch ausleihen.


----------



## Waldhobel (17. November 2021)

Hi, 

endlich konnte ich einen Ultimate Coil ergattern, hab ne 600er Feder drin, aber die kommt mir bissel weich vor. 
Fahrfertig 95 Kg 
was habt ihr drin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha_89 (17. November 2021)

Waldhobel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> endlich konnte ich einen Ultimate Coil ergattern, hab ne 600er Feder drin, aber die kommt mir bissel weich vor.
> Fahrfertig 95 Kg
> was habt ihr drin ?


550 im EXT Storia bei etwa 103kg fahrfertig (ohne Fahrrad)


----------



## Trail-Sucher (1. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich liebäulge mit einem Meta 29 AM Essential. Bräuchte dazu aber eine Größenberatung von euch. 
Ich bin 1,80m groß. Commencal empfiehlt da M. 
jedoch hab ich mit 80cm SL echt kurze stelzen. Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass mir das M vor allem im Sitzen viel zu klein ist. Hat jemand ähnliche Proportionen und kann eine Empfehlung abgeben?

Cheers


----------



## JDEM (1. Dezember 2021)

Probier mal lieber irgendwo L aus


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Dezember 2021)

Trail-Sucher schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich liebäulge mit einem Meta 29 AM Essential. Bräuchte dazu aber eine Größenberatung von euch.
> Ich bin 1,80m groß. Commencal empfiehlt da M.
> jedoch hab ich mit 80cm SL echt kurze stelzen. Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass mir das M vor allem im Sitzen viel zu klein ist. Hat jemand ähnliche Proportionen und kann eine Empfehlung abgeben?
> 
> Cheers



183cm, SL 89 und fahre ein L


----------



## zieguslaus (25. Januar 2022)

Ich verkaufe im Bikemarkt einen Mullet Yoke von WRP für das AM und TR von 2019/2020,  falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## moust (25. Januar 2022)

Ich würde mein Meta Tr Sx 2020 (M) abgeben, falls jemand hier Interesse hat, optional auch mit dem WRP Mullet Yoke.


----------



## zymnokxx (26. Januar 2022)

moust schrieb:


> Ich würde mein Meta Tr Sx 2020 (M) abgeben, falls jemand hier Interesse hat, optional auch mit dem WRP Mullet Yoke.


Habe es im Bikemarkt nicht gefunden. Schon weg? Wenn nicht, was ist die Preisvorstellung bitte? Wo ist die Anzeige zu finden? Danke für Infos


----------



## JDEM (26. Januar 2022)

Enduro Bike kaufen – 1565 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1565 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## zymnokxx (26. Januar 2022)

zieguslaus schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe im Bikemarkt einen Mullet Yoke von WRP für das AM und TR von 2019/2020,  falls jemand Interesse hat.


Gäbe es auch einen Link um das Meta TR V4.2. mit 27.5" von 2017/2018 auf Mullet umzubauen? Weiß da jemand was? Ich hatte in meins Probeweise ein 29er-VR reingesteckt, aber die Geo wurde zu stark verändert... Am besten frage auch mal lieber im 4.2-Thread.


----------



## zieguslaus (26. Januar 2022)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Gäbe es auch einen Link um das Meta TR V4.2. mit 27.5" von 2017/2018 auf Mullet umzubauen? Weiß da jemand was? Ich hatte in meins Probeweise ein 29er-VR reingesteckt, aber die Geo wurde zu stark verändert... Am besten frage auch mal lieber im 4.2-Thread.


ich weiß nur, dass es zwei WRP Yokes gibt. Einen für das AM/TR von 2019/2020 und einen für AM/TR von 2021.

Der Yoke von Cascade Components hat meines Wissens nach fast die gleichen Maße wie der von WRP. Wer also schon die Links von CC hat, kann den Yoke für einen Umbau auf Mullet nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (26. Januar 2022)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Gäbe es auch einen Link um das Meta TR V4.2. mit 27.5" von 2017/2018 auf Mullet umzubauen? Weiß da jemand was? Ich hatte in meins Probeweise ein 29er-VR reingesteckt, aber die Geo wurde zu stark verändert... Am besten frage auch mal lieber im 4.2-Thread.


Doch das funktioniert und das Tretlager kommt auf eine schöne Höhe. Bin ich mal mit meiner Gabel (ich meine mit 130mm) an einem mangofarbenen Baik gefahren und das hat so Spaß gemacht, dass ich mein VR nach 2 Abfahrten mit Salamis versehen musste. Hat der Eigentümer des Metas dir das etwa nicht mitgeteilt?


----------



## moust (27. Januar 2022)

unverschämte Werbung : 
Meta TR SX 2020 - Mullet Option zum Verkauf


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2022)

zieguslaus schrieb:


> ich weiß nur, dass es zwei WRP Yokes gibt. Einen für das AM/TR von 2019/2020 und einen für AM/TR von 2021.
> 
> Der Yoke von Cascade Components hat meines Wissens nach fast die gleichen Maße wie der von WRP. Wer also schon die Links von CC hat, kann den Yoke für einen Umbau auf Mullet nutzen.


Wie funktioniert der WRP Yokes denn? Wenn der einfach länger ist damit der Hinterbau weiter auf geht, dann wird der Bereich Tretlager/Hinterbauschwinge zum "Nussknacker" - und das würde ich nicht haben wollen.


----------



## zieguslaus (1. Februar 2022)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert der WRP Yokes denn? Wenn der einfach länger ist damit der Hinterbau weiter auf geht, dann wird der Bereich Tretlager/Hinterbauschwinge zum "Nussknacker" - und das würde ich nicht haben wollen.


Hast Recht, der ist einfach nur länger.


----------



## hegbert (28. Februar 2022)

Moin Zusammen,

Upgrade meinerseits ist nun auch erfolgt von Meta AM 2019 XL auf das 2021er XL.
Umgebaut wurden:

Neuer Rahmen mit Wechsel auf RockShox Ultimate Deluxe Air + MegNeg
Verschleißteile (Kurbel, Bremsscheiben, Leitungen)
Vorbau von 50mm auf 35mm
Ich finde es fährt sich in schnellen Segmenten noch ruhiger, trotz des Größenunterschieds zum Vorgänger noch verspielt aufgrund des kurzen Hinterbaus.
In 3 Wochen wirds auf Madeira intensiver getestet 

Cheers!


----------



## seb_922 (15. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe letzte Woche das Meta AM 29 Essential bei bike-components bestellt. Gestern ist es eine Woche nach Bestellung angekommen. Da Fahrrad gefällt mir sehr gut und zu meiner positiven Überraschung ist auch der neue Fox Float X verbaut anstatt der DPX2, wie beschrieben. Mir ist aber jetzt aufgefallen, dass der Dämpfer beim Ein- und Ausfedern pfeift. An was könnte das liegen? 

Danke für eure Rückmeldung!


----------



## moust (26. April 2022)

hätte einen WRP Mullet Yoke abzugeben, für das Meta & Meta TR bis 2020.
Bei Interesse gerne melden


----------



## zymnokxx (2. Juni 2022)

Hier ein Bericht über ein neues 29er AM:








						Spotted: Prototype Commencal META AM at EWS Tweed Valley
					

Commencal Development Project Meta AM Prototype with Virtual Contact System suspension platform breaks cover at EWS Tweed Valley




					bikerumor.com


----------



## lipmo51 (24. Juni 2022)

Hey Leute... ich habe ein Meta Tr29 bekommen.
Ist das richtig, das der Dämpfer "Fox" hinten, ohne Buchsen gefahren wird? 
Bei mir war nur eine Hülse dabei. Das wars.
Vorne sind die normalen 20mm Buchsen drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zieguslaus (25. Juni 2022)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Hey Leute... ich habe ein Meta Tr29 bekommen.
> Ist das richtig, das der Dämpfer "Fox" hinten, ohne Buchsen gefahren wird?
> Bei mir war nur eine Hülse dabei. Das wars.
> Vorne sind die normalen 20mm Buchsen drin.


Hinten am Yoke brauchts nur die Hülse


----------



## lipmo51 (25. Juni 2022)

Bis auf Sattel.... bin ich fertig


----------



## Sushi1976 (25. Juni 2022)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Bis auf Sattel.... bin ich fertig


Was sind das für Laufräder?
Gratuliere schönes bike 👌🏼


----------



## lipmo51 (25. Juni 2022)

Dt swiss 1501 Carbon


----------



## smoorface (27. Juni 2022)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Bis auf Sattel.... bin ich fertig


gefällt mir richtig gut, würde ich gleich gegen mein Tyee tauschen


----------



## °Fahreinheit (1. November 2022)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Dt swiss 1501 Carbon


Zufrieden damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (1. November 2022)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Zufrieden damit?


Ja absolut.... wüsste nicht worüber ich meckern sollte....
Die Naben haben schönen Sound.
Räder haben jeden Bikepark mitgemacht, alle DhStrecken auch in Frankreich und Co.
Und ich wiege NACKT 100kg.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (1. November 2022)

Cool, danke. Und wie verhält es sich mit dem Komfort? Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass sie sehr steif sind?


----------



## lipmo51 (1. November 2022)

Also den Unterschied zu ALUMINIUM merkst du schon. Ob das jetzt für jemanden zu hart ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Das muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.


----------

